# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  سؤال.. هل هناك مؤشرات قائدة للسعر وليست تابعة..؟  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## omar el shrif

سؤال.. هل هناك مؤشرات قائدة للسعر وليست تابعة..؟  طبعا كلنا نعرف ان المؤشر او الاندكيتور تابع للسعر ...  لكننى اعكف الان على  وضع مجموعة من المؤشرات متناسبة على شارت واحد لتتنبئ بالسعر ... ووجدت فيها خيرا كثيرا .. ولذلك اردت ان اسئل سؤالى بالاعلى عن مؤشر  قائد للسعر وطبعا هذا ضرب من الخيال ولكن عسى ان يكون احد الزملاء يملك شئ من  علم المؤشرات  او حتى يملك مؤشر جديد او غير تقليدى ... فبرجاء وضع اى مؤشر غير تقليدى  لاستفاد منة فى بحثى الذى اعكف علية الان ؟  اى مؤشر مهما كان ضعة مع شرح بسيط جدا عنةعسى ان يكون هو الحجرة الناقصة لاكمال المبنى .  تحياتى للزملاء جميعا.

----------


## fxsyria

لا اعتقد بوجود هكذا مؤشرات لكن اعتقد الديفرجنس جيد على الفريمات الكبيرة لتوقع هبوط او صعود السعر فقط فريم الاربع ساعات وما فوق

----------


## omar el shrif

> لا اعتقد بوجود هكذا مؤشرات لكن اعتقد الديفرجنس جيد على الفريمات الكبيرة لتوقع هبوط او صعود السعر فقط فريم الاربع ساعات وما فوق

 شكرا لك على التفاعل والمؤشر .

----------


## pal

لاأعتقد بوجود مثل هيك مؤشرات , ولكن نتمنى في المستقبل ان يتم عمل مثل هيك مؤشرات , وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله.

----------


## فهد الكويت

طيب ضع انت المؤشرات التي وجدت فيها خيرا خيرا علنا نستفيد من ابدعاتك

----------


## أبو الطيب

نعم  :Yikes3:  أخي العزيز يوجد مؤشر وحيد و أقسم على ذلك  هذا المؤشر يقود السعر كيف يشاء هو و ليس كما يحلو للسعر  أنا متأكد أن من قام على برمجته لم يعرف قيمته لأنني قمت بالتعديل على البرمجه  وكتشفت سره الذي خفيه على صاحبه الروسي  ولكن لا أستطيع أن أضعه هنا لأسباب دينيه و سياسيه   و لن أبيعه ولو دفعوا لي الان مليون دولار لأنني أطمح إذا ما أراد الله أن أصل إلى المليون الاول قريبا و الرزق على الله   والله والله لا أقول هذا من باب التشويق ولكنك سألت و أنا أجبت و بارك الله بك .  ملاحظه : يوما ما وليس ببعيد إذا شاء ربي سأضع توصيات في هذا المنتدى الكريم  و ستكون نسبة ضمان هذه التوصيات 99.999%  لمدة 6 أشهر على عملة المجنون أمل أن تكون معنا .

----------


## soha

> نعم  أخي العزيز يوجد مؤشر وحيد و أقسم على ذلك  هذا المؤشر يقود السعر كيف يشاء هو و ليس كما يحلو للسعر  أنا متأكد أن من قام على برمجته لم يعرف قيمته لأنني قمت بالتعديل على البرمجه  وكتشفت سره الذي خفيه على صاحبه الروسي  ولكن لا أستطيع أن أضعه هنا لأسباب دينيه و سياسيه   و لن أبيعه ولو دفعوا لي الان مليون دولار لأنني أطمح إذا ما أراد الله أن أصل إلى المليون الاول قريبا و الرزق على الله   والله والله لا أقول هذا من باب التشويق ولكنك سألت و أنا أجبت و بارك الله بك .  ملاحظه : يوما ما وليس ببعيد إذا شاء ربي سأضع توصيات في هذا المنتدى الكريم  و ستكون نسبة ضمان هذه التوصيات 99.999% لمدة 6 أشهر على عملة المجنون أمل أن تكون معنا .

  سبحان الله   رد غريب

----------


## omar el shrif

> طيب ضع انت المؤشرات التي وجدت فيها خيرا خيرا علنا نستفيد من ابدعاتك

   
المؤشرات التى عندى هى قيد البحث وانا غامرت بها ولكن تظل تعطى اخطاء ومع ذلك فالربح اكثر من الخسارة ولذلك ابحث عن سينفونية مؤشرات لاضعها على شارت ما لتقليل الخطر الى اقل حدود  والمؤشرات التى ادخل بها هى Absoulut  و RSI مع اشارات البولينغر ولكن ابحث عن زيادة لاختبارهم مع ما سبق .

----------


## omar el shrif

> نعم  أخي العزيز يوجد مؤشر وحيد و أقسم على ذلك  هذا المؤشر يقود السعر كيف يشاء هو و ليس كما يحلو للسعر  أنا متأكد أن من قام على برمجته لم يعرف قيمته لأنني قمت بالتعديل على البرمجه  وكتشفت سره الذي خفيه على صاحبه الروسي  ولكن لا أستطيع أن أضعه هنا لأسباب دينيه و سياسيه   و لن أبيعه ولو دفعوا لي الان مليون دولار لأنني أطمح إذا ما أراد الله أن أصل إلى المليون الاول قريبا و الرزق على الله   والله والله لا أقول هذا من باب التشويق ولكنك سألت و أنا أجبت و بارك الله بك .  ملاحظه : يوما ما وليس ببعيد إذا شاء ربي سأضع توصيات في هذا المنتدى الكريم  و ستكون نسبة ضمان هذه التوصيات 99.999% لمدة 6 أشهر على عملة المجنون أمل أن تكون معنا .

 انا اعتبرة رد غير موضوع فى محلة ... كنت اكتفيت بوضع امؤشر او الكتمان لعدم استفزاز الزملاء ... ونحن منتظرين توصياتك ياراجل يا طيب.

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

هل عندك مؤشر الانفجار السعري
اكيد زهقتو من سيرته بصراحه مش لاقي احسن منه.......بس لازم نضيفله حبه تحاببيش مثل استوك وار اس اي وكده للتنبؤ بالسعر القادم!!!!!!!!

----------


## omar el shrif

> هل عندك مؤشر الانفجار السعري
> اكيد زهقتو من سيرته بصراحه مش لاقي احسن منه.......بس لازم نضيفله حبه تحاببيش مثل استوك وار اس اي وكده للتنبؤ بالسعر القادم!!!!!!!!

 شكرا اخى عندى مؤشر الانفجار

----------


## fxaqaba

> انا اعتبرة رد غير موضوع فى محلة ... كنت اكتفيت بوضع امؤشر او الكتمان لعدم استفزاز الزملاء ... ونحن منتظرين توصياتك ياراجل يا طيب.

  
خللي ابو الطيب ينزل توصياتو واحنا نتابع هالتوصيات...
هو بحكي انو النسبة مضمونة 99.99% ويا سيدي هينا بنعد معو...
بس اذا زادت الخسارة على 01. %  لازم ابو الطيب يصوم ثلاث ايام... 
لعلو خير......... :013: 
احنا في انتظار التوصيات الناجحة

----------


## fxaqaba

> نعم  هذا المؤشر يقود السعر كيف يشاء هو و ليس كما يحلو للسعر  أنا متأكد أن من قام على برمجته لم يعرف قيمته لأنني قمت بالتعديل على البرمجه  وكتشفت سره الذي خفيه على صاحبه الروسي  ولكن لا أستطيع أن أضعه هنا لأسباب دينيه و سياسيه

 انا مش عارف شو الاسباب الدينية والسياسية اللي بتمنعك تنزل هالمؤشر...
هل يحتوي المؤشر على صور خلاعية مثلاً.... 
هل رايح يسبب ازمة بين امريكا وايران... لان ايران قامت بشرائه سرا من صدام حسين؟؟
يمكن كل شي وارد.

----------


## وحداني

لا بس حلوة مؤشر يقود السعر كيف يشاء  
هذا والله اللي مثل الحمار يقود صاحبه

----------


## s+s

لو خائف من اى مشاكل ارسل المؤشر على الخاص للناس و حب لاخيك ما تحبه لنفسك و لو اجتمع الانس و الجن على ان يمنعوا عنك رزق كتبه الله لك لما استطاعوا و لو اجتمعوا على ان يعطوك رزق لم يكتبه الله لك لما استطاعوا و رزقك قدر لك فى الغيب قبل ان تولد ولو كان هناك شىء يذيد من الرزق فهو الشكر و الاستغفار و لو فى شىء ينقص الرزق فهم المعاصى

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> لا بس حلوة مؤشر يقود السعر كيف يشاء  
> هذا والله اللي مثل الحمار يقود صاحبه

 اخي  لا يوجد اي مؤشر يقود السعر
ولكن عندما تجتمع المؤشرات......وذلك بفعل اتجاه السعر
هنا اصبح تنبؤ بلاتجاه القادم للسعر..........اراه موضوعا مميزا
ويارت تمثيل اشيك من كده          حمار ايه وبتاع ايه ياراجل يا طيب
ههههههههه

----------


## osamajamal

> انا مش عارف شو الاسباب الدينية والسياسية اللي بتمنعك تنزل هالمؤشر...
> هل يحتوي المؤشر على صور خلاعية مثلاً.... 
> هل رايح يسبب ازمة بين امريكا وايران... لان ايران قامت بشرائه سرا من صدام حسين؟؟
> يمكن كل شي وارد.

  :Wink:

----------


## osamajamal

ما هو مؤشر الانفجار السعري ؟

----------


## أبو الطيب

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل
لما كل هذا الكلام يا إخوان !!! 
أنا لما كتبت ردي  للاخ عمر كان هدفي فقط الجواب على سؤاله (هل هناك مؤشرات قائدة للسعر وليست تابعة ؟) 
و أنا عند كلامي  أما بالنسبه للأسباب الدينيه و السياسيه سأذكر بعضا منها
إخواني تعلمون كم ألف إنسان يدخل على هذا المنتدى الجميل الذي لا أنكر فضله علي ما حييت  
و أنا بكل صراحه أكرر بكل صراحه لا أستطيع أن أعطي مؤشري العجيب ليهودي أو أمريكي
يقتل شعبي المسلم و ينتهك أعراض أمة محمد  
معليش لي معتقداتي الخاصه أرجوكم  
و المي بتكذب الغطاس .  
أعترف أن أخطأت لأن الاخ عمر يريد مع الجواب على سؤاله شيء عملي شيء ملموس
وليس كلام أنا أعتذر أخ عمر

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

مؤشر الانفجار......وصوره توضيحيه لنقاط الدخول والخروج

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

[quote= 
و أنا بكل صراحه أكرر بكل صراحه لا أستطيع أن أعطي مؤشري العجيب ليهودي أو أمريكي
يقتل شعبي المسلم و ينتهك أعراض أمة محمد  
[/quote] 
اخي يعني هما هيموتوا الناس بالمؤشر العجيب
كان النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم يمد يد العون الي الجميع.......دون النظر الي دينه مالم يضر هذا الاسلام

----------


## fx_najah

> نعم  أخي العزيز يوجد مؤشر وحيد و أقسم على ذلك  من غير حلفان ارجوك اخي الكريم    هذا المؤشر يقود السعر كيف يشاء هو و ليس كما يحلو للسعر ادن الطريق الى المليون اصبح مسالة وقت اليس كدلك    أنا متأكد أن من قام على برمجته لم يعرف قيمته لأنني قمت بالتعديل على البرمجه  وكتشفت سره الذي خفيه على صاحبه الروسي   ممكن   ولكن لا أستطيع أن أضعه هنا لأسباب دينيه و سياسيه  فيه كلام فاحش ويخدش الحياء ولو نزل نتوقع  قيام  الحرب العالمية الثالثة  و لن أبيعه ولو دفعوا لي الان مليون دولار لأنني أطمح إذا ما أراد الله أن أصل إلى المليون الاول قريبا و الرزق على الله 
> ان شاء الله بس كما تحب الخير لنفسك حب الخير لاخوانك اخي الكريم   والله والله لا أقول هذا من باب التشويق ولكنك سألت و أنا أجبت و بارك الله بك . انت فعلا شوقت الاخوة وخاصة الجدد لاسيما يسمعون المليون الاول قريب   ملاحظه : يوما ما وليس ببعيد إذا شاء ربي سأضع توصيات في هذا المنتدى الكريم  و ستكون نسبة ضمان هذه التوصيات 99.999% لمدة 6 أشهر على عملة المجنون أمل أن تكون معنا . الناس عايزة تتعلم مش عايزة  توصيات

 اخي الكريم على العموم جزاك الله خيرا  بس اخي الكريم سبق وان تحدثنا عن مثل هاته المواضيع التي تسيل لعاب الجدد في هدا العالم  يعني اخي انت مش عايز تنزله لاستفادة فلا داعي اخي الكريم لميون الاول قريب ....... بس نصيحة لو فعلا وجدت شخص يدفع لك فيه مليون دولار  لا تضيع الفرصة واشتغل عليه انت ومن اشتراه  ويارب نشوفك في اقرب وقت من اصحاب الملايين  وفقك الله اخي الكريم  :Thumb:

----------


## أبوسلطان

!!!!!!!!! 
الحمدالله على نعمة العقل والدين 
اذا مشالله الدين  يهمك 
وتقدر  توصل المليون في 6 اشهر 
اقولك (ومن فرج عن مسلم كربه فرج الله عن كربه من كربات يوم القيامه) 
اذا صج اتحب دينك خل هدفك من هالمؤشر  مليون لكل مسلم...... شوف الجانب الايجابي مو السلبي

----------


## bissan01

تفضل اخي الكريم 
هذا المؤشر يعطيك الاتجاه المستقبلي للسعر كما هو موضح باللون الزهري داخل المربع الازرق 
هذا المؤشر كان موضوع باحد المنتديات ووصلت المشاركات عليه اكثر من 50 صفحة وبعد تجارب عليه كانت نتائجه ممتازة في بداية طرحة ولاكن كما تعلم الكل يحب يضيف ويزيد على المؤشر الى ان خرب معهم  ثم استفسرو عن طريقة عمله ولما عرفو طريقة عمله وكانت سهله جدا وتافهه نوعا ما الكل تركة 
جرب وشوف 
بالنسبة  لمنا قشته في المنتديات لا اعلم اي منتدي ولا اسم الموضوع لانني نسيته بالنسبه لي شخصيا جربته بعض الوقت ونتائجه نوعا ما واضن يحتاج الى اشويه برمجه ولا ادري وقتها  انشغلت بامور اخرى  واليوم لما قراءت موضوعك تذكرته 
تحياتي

----------


## أبوسلطان

اخ عمر الشريف 
انصحك بمؤشر ال ac 
الجميل فيه ان ما يغير من لونه  
هي ليست استراتيجيه ولكن يعتبر مؤشر مساعد 
موجود المؤشر بالميتا 
بالتوفيق  اخ عمر

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> تفضل اخي الكريم 
> هذا المؤشر يعطيك الاتجاه المستقبلي للسعر كما هو موضح باللون الزهري داخل المربع الازرق 
> هذا المؤشر كان موضوع باحد المنتديات ووصلت المشاركات عليه اكثر من 50 صفحة وبعد تجارب عليه كانت نتائجه ممتازة في بداية طرحة ولاكن كما تعلم الكل يحب يضيف ويزيد على المؤشر الى ان خرب معهم ثم استفسرو عن طريقة عمله ولما عرفو طريقة عمله وكانت سهله جدا وتافهه نوعا ما الكل تركة 
> جرب وشوف 
> بالنسبة لمنا قشته في المنتديات لا اعلم اي منتدي ولا اسم الموضوع لانني نسيته بالنسبه لي شخصيا جربته بعض الوقت ونتائجه نوعا ما واضن يحتاج الى اشويه برمجه ولا ادري وقتها انشغلت بامور اخرى واليوم لما قراءت موضوعك تذكرته 
> تحياتي

 اخي ممكن الرد علي الاستفسارات في هذه الصوره

----------


## bissan01

اخي ممكن الرد علي الاستفسارات في هذه الصوره 
اخي افضل منك تجريبه وقت ما يكون السوق شغال

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> اخي ممكن الرد علي الاستفسارات في هذه الصوره 
> اخي افضل منك تجريبه وقت ما يكون السوق شغال

 اوكيه اجربه انشاء الله
بس كنت عاوز اقول ان ماضي المؤشر يبقي زي حاضره زي مستقبله
كده بيقول الباك تست عن الماضي لازم المؤشر له كذبه بس مش في اياااام

----------


## noon

طبعا اخي الكريم لا احد يستطيع اجبارك على وضع المؤشر بالمنتدى 
ولكن الا تعتقد انها انانيه منك ان تستأثر بالمليون الاول لوحدك ؟؟؟ :Wink: 
اخي الكريم انا مع الاخوه لا علاقة للدين لسبب عدم وضع المؤشر هنا
وليس المؤشر هو الذي سيكون السبب بقتل المسلمين لان اليهود والامريكان يقتلون المسلمين وبدون سبب (فقط لانهم مسلمون) .
ارجو ان تعيد النظر واذا كان بالامكان مساعدة اخوانك فلا تبخل جراك الله عنهم كل خير وهداك لما هو خير لك وللمسلمين .

----------


## عمر احمد

السلام عليكم
المؤشر الذى تحت التطوير والتعديل عليه حاليا هو السوبر ترند على الاربع ساعات مشكلته انه تتغير الاشارة فاذا تم تثبيت اشارته فيكون مؤشر الملايين
اما كلام الاخ ابو الطيب مع احترامى لشخصه غير صحيح ولايوجد لديه مؤشر هكذا حيث قال ان مخترع مؤشره الروسى لم يعرف سره وابو الطيب هو الذى عرفه والغريب والمستغرب ان المشاركين صدقوه وها نحن العرب نصدق مالايجب تصديقه ودمتم

----------


## omar el shrif

> حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل
> لما كل هذا الكلام يا إخوان !!! 
> أنا لما كتبت ردي للاخ عمر كان هدفي فقط الجواب على سؤاله (هل هناك مؤشرات قائدة للسعر وليست تابعة ؟) 
> و أنا عند كلامي أما بالنسبه للأسباب الدينيه و السياسيه سأذكر بعضا منها
> إخواني تعلمون كم ألف إنسان يدخل على هذا المنتدى الجميل الذي لا أنكر فضله علي ما حييت  
> و أنا بكل صراحه أكرر بكل صراحه لا أستطيع أن أعطي مؤشري العجيب ليهودي أو أمريكي
> يقتل شعبي المسلم و ينتهك أعراض أمة محمد  
> معليش لي معتقداتي الخاصه أرجوكم  
> و المي بتكذب الغطاس .  
> ...

 لا اعتذار منك اخى .. انت نورت الموضوع واعطيتة  قوة بل اثبت ان  هناك مؤشر يقود ولا اظن انك تمذح فى هذا بل انا سعيد بك وبكلامك ولابد ان نحترم رغبتك  فى عدم وضعة ومنتظرين توصيات مرتبة وصادقة . 
ومن ناحية اخرى ارجو من الاخوة عدم المهاجمة  ونريد ان نرجع للموضوع الرئيسى وهو البحث عن مؤشر  يساعدنا فى تقليل الاخطاء عند المضاربة ... ومن لدية مؤشر غير معروف وغير عادى فليضعة لنستفيد .

----------


## fxsyria

البحث عن مؤشر يعرف وجهة السعر تماما فهذا سابع المستحيلات وتضييع وقت عالفاضي 
اذا بيشتغل بيل غيتس بذات نفسه صبح ومسا يبرمج هيك مؤشر ما رح يطلع معو شي 
واذا كان موجود هكذا مؤشر فانا أجزم انه يعطي احتمالات فقط كحال كل المؤشرات اعتمادا على التاريخ يعيد نفسه او شكل الشموع او تقاطعات او اعلى قيمة او ادنى قيمة او او او او ماشابه لكنها تبفى احتمالات قد تصيب احيانا وتخيب مرات اخرى

----------


## forex147

حدث العاقل بما يعقل
السعر هو المؤشر الوحيد الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه باستخدام التحليل الفني وقراءة الاخبار واستنباط الاتجاه غير هالكلام مافي شي ثاني بسطها وماتستصعبهاش  :Idea:  ولا تفتح ابواب التأليف وسلملي على التروماي وعجبي 99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999    :77 77:

----------


## وليد الحلو

1- المؤشر داله فى السعر  2- ان حركه السعر هيا اللى بتتحكم فى المؤشر  3- اذن لا توجد مؤشرات تسبق السعر (Leading Indicators)   الخلاصه انه لا توجد مؤشرات تسبق السعر ابدا و لا روسيه و لا بنجلاديشية اللى بيحصل انك طريقه استخدامك للمؤشرات هيا اللى ممكن تخليك تتنبأ بالسعر (كما الحال مع الدايفيرجنس)  ودى و تقديرى

----------


## rania

المؤشر دة كويس هو عبارة عن مزيج من مؤشر البولينجر و الار اس اى و الموفينج افريج 
احسن اعدادات له 
rsi preiod 14
rsi ma period 14
استخدامة كالاتى 
عندما يقطع مؤشر الار اس اى الموفينج افريج يعطى نقطة الدخول و لزيادة قوة الاشارة ان مؤشر الار اس اي يقطع خط منتصف البولينجر

----------


## سمير صيام

اخى عمر الشريف
هقولك حاجة جربها وقولى راسك فيها
احنا عارفين ان السعر فى حركته بيكون قمم وقيعان
القمة والقاع طبعا بيكونوا بعد تكون شمعتين قبل وشمعتين بعد  
طيب جرب عل ىفريم الاربع ساعات مثلا 
انك تدخل بعد تكون القاع شراء من الشمعة الثالثة من القاع والاستوب تحت القاع والهدف اعمله زى ما انت عايز سواء نقط او عند تكون قمة جديدة
والدخول بيع بعد تكون قمة والهدف نقاط او تكون قاع جديد والاستوب فوق القمة
طبعا فى حالة البيع وكسر القمة وضرب الاستوب الدخول شراء 
وفى حالة الشراء وكسر القاع وضرب الاستوب الدخل بيع 
ان شاء الله طريقة بلا مؤشرات وان شاء الله ناجحة

----------


## abo-anas

السلام عليكم
إن أردت التنبؤ بالسعر فعليك 
 بموجات إليوت+ نسب الفيبوناتشي
صدقني هي أجمل ما في سوق الفوركس

----------


## (أبو سليمان)

أخي عمر 
لاتضع وقتك فلا يوجد مؤشر يقود السعر حتى الان ولكنه ليس مستحيلا  
في العام الماضي كنت مشترك في أحد المواقع الاجنبيه واتفقت أنا وبعض الاعضاء على محاولة وضع مؤشر يقود السعر ويكون مبني على الاخبار والمعطيات الاساسيه  بوضع أوزان معينه لكل خبر بناءا على نتيجة الخبر خلال الـ 3 سنوات الاخيره ودمج المحصله  مع المؤشرات الفنيه التي تتنبأ با السعر مثل الدايفرجنس للخروج بتوجهات جديده تقود السعر. 
ولكننا لم نكمل لان ذلك يحتاج جهد خارق جدا وتفرغ كامل وفريق عمل احترافي لا يقل عن 50 شخص يقوم كل واحد با التركيز على خبر معين مثل الناتج القومي مثلا ويضع الوزن المحدد له ( عدد نقاط) بعد دراسة استراتيجيه لتحديد متوسط التغير خلال السنوات الماضيه - اضافة الى أننا اكتشفنا أن كل عمله لها وضع مستقل فما يحدث لليورو نتيجة نفس الخبر لا يحدث للدولار ولكن ذلك لايمنع من وضع مؤشر خاص لكل زوج. 
أعتقد لو تم فعل ذلك لكان فتحا مبينا في عالم الفوركس وهو ليس مستحيلا كما قلت و لو وجد فريق عمل قوي ومتفرغ لعمل مثل هذا المؤشر وليس مطلوبا في البدايه أن يكون دقيقا 100% ومع الوقت سيأتي من يطوره الى الافضل

----------


## esam 123

الاخ الفاضل ابو الطيب ان كان كلامك صادق فاعلم ان ذكاة العلم نشرة وان كان كلامك كذب وتدليس للحقائق فاعلم ان الدنيا الى زوال والتغرير بالمئات من اخوانك فى الاسلام والعروبة عقابها شديد عند اللة واللة اعلى واعلم وشكرا

----------


## شريف دعبس

بص يا باشا   انا اولا مبحبش الاااستراتجيات و المؤشرات بتساعدنى
 فى
 1- الديفرجنز
 2- التشبع 
الترندات  و المقاومات الى عليها  وكلها عاومل مساعده فقط
اما انت لو محب للاستراتيجيات قولى انت نظامك ايه و انا اديك التوليفه الى تناسبك
تحياتى

----------


## Lion

> سؤال.. هل هناك مؤشرات قائدة للسعر وليست تابعة..؟  .

 باختصار لا .. لابد ان يكون هنالك خاسرين ليكون غيرهم بالمقابل رابحين ..  والبورصة استمرارها مرهون بغموضها .. وعليه لم ولن يكون هنالك مؤشر قائد للسعر .. السعر هو القائد ويذهب الى حيثما يشاء !  :Smile: تحياتي ..

----------


## omar el shrif

> المؤشر دة كويس هو عبارة عن مزيج من مؤشر البولينجر و الار اس اى و الموفينج افريج 
> احسن اعدادات له 
> rsi preiod 14
> rsi ma period 14
> استخدامة كالاتى 
> عندما يقطع مؤشر الار اس اى الموفينج افريج يعطى نقطة الدخول و لزيادة قوة الاشارة ان مؤشر الار اس اي يقطع خط منتصف البولينجر

 شكر لك اخى على وضع المؤشر  
ويبدو من الاعدادات والتوليفة انة شيق جدا... لكنى عندما الصقة على الميتا واعيد تشغيلها مرة اخرى لا اجدة فى المؤشرات فحبيت افتح ملف المؤشر فاعطى رسالة  rar is not valid  .. فهل من تفسير .
اكرر شكرى وامتنانى

----------


## omar el shrif

> اخى عمر الشريف  هقولك حاجة جربها وقولى راسك فيها احنا عارفين ان السعر فى حركته بيكون قمم وقيعان القمة والقاع طبعا بيكونوا بعد تكون شمعتين قبل وشمعتين بعد   طيب جرب عل ىفريم الاربع ساعات مثلا  انك تدخل بعد تكون القاع شراء من الشمعة الثالثة من القاع والاستوب تحت القاع والهدف اعمله زى ما انت عايز سواء نقط او عند تكون قمة جديدة والدخول بيع بعد تكون قمة والهدف نقاط او تكون قاع جديد والاستوب فوق القمة طبعا فى حالة البيع وكسر القمة وضرب الاستوب الدخول شراء  وفى حالة الشراء وكسر القاع وضرب الاستوب الدخل بيع  ان شاء الله طريقة بلا مؤشرات وان شاء الله ناجحة

 طريقة جميلة قوى يا سمير  
وفعلا ساجربها مع مساعدة المؤشرات .. احتمال تكون استراتيجية . 
شكرا لك يا مشرفنا العزيز وارجو تبليغ سلامى لعماد خالد مساة الله بالخير.

----------


## omar el shrif

> السلام عليكم
> إن أردت التنبؤ بالسعر فعليك 
> بموجات إليوت+ نسب الفيبوناتشي
> صدقني هي أجمل ما في سوق الفوركس

 هو بالفعل اليوت هى القمة ... ولكن فيبو فقط قياس الارتداد وليس التنبؤ .... طبعا انا اعرف ان فيبو ايضا يشارك لقياس مدى الموجة ونسبة ارتداد  الموجة 2 و4 . 
شكرا لك

----------


## goldfile

> انا مش عارف شو الاسباب الدينية والسياسية اللي بتمنعك تنزل هالمؤشر...
> هل يحتوي المؤشر على صور خلاعية مثلاً.... 
> هل رايح يسبب ازمة بين امريكا وايران... لان ايران قامت بشرائه سرا من صدام حسين؟؟
> يمكن كل شي وارد.

 هههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههها 
اضحكتني ياراجل ... خلينا نضحك الفوركس صار غم والله  
احسنت اخي الكريم ربما المؤشر السحري سيؤدي الى ازمة 1928

----------


## omar el shrif

> 1- المؤشر داله فى السعر   2- ان حركه السعر هيا اللى بتتحكم فى المؤشر  3- اذن لا توجد مؤشرات تسبق السعر (Leading Indicators)   الخلاصه انه لا توجد مؤشرات تسبق السعر ابدا و لا روسيه و لا بنجلاديشية اللى بيحصل انك طريقه استخدامك للمؤشرات هيا اللى ممكن تخليك تتنبأ بالسعر (كما الحال مع الدايفيرجنس)   ودى و تقديرى

 يا باشمهندس مساء الخير 
اعرف ان السعر هو القائد والمؤشر هو التابع دائما  وهذا الف باء اى مضارب ... لكنى وبعد بحث اكتشفت اشياء خطيرة جدا عند توليف مؤشرات معينة وباعدادات معينة مجتمعة على شارت واحد ومهما كان الزوج واقتربت نسبة النجاح ل 80 %  وانا معنديش هزار انا ادخل على الحقيقى وليسالديمو للتجربة  وكنت او تقريب نسبة النجاح باستخدام مؤشرات غير تقليدية . 
شكرا لك وانا مش عارف انت دخلت الجيش او لا ... ان متذكر .

----------


## rania

اتفضل المؤشر تانى يا ريت يشتغل :Regular Smile:

----------


## omar el shrif

> اتفضل المؤشر تانى يا ريت يشتغل

 شكرا لكى اختى رانيا واسف لتعبك معى . 
لكنة لا يعمل ... وضعتة فى indicators  بعد expret  بعد programs filed .... وهذة الطريقة المتبعة للميتا تريدر  ثم اعيد فتح الشارت فلم اجد المؤشر . 
فرجاء المساعدة من لاخوة بارك الله فيهم . 
وشكرا لكى رانيا .

----------


## شريف دعبس

> شكرا لكى اختى رانيا واسف لتعبك معى . 
> لكنة لا يعمل ... وضعتة فى indicators  بعد expret  بعد programs filed .... وهذة الطريقة المتبعة للميتا تريدر  ثم اعيد فتح الشارت فلم اجد المؤشر . 
> فرجاء المساعدة من لاخوة بارك الله فيهم . 
> وشكرا لكى رانيا .

  اعمل up date  لنسخه الميتا الى عندك
تحياتى

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكرا لكى اختى رانيا واسف لتعبك معى . 
> لكنة لا يعمل ... وضعتة فى indicators  بعد expret  بعد programs filed .... وهذة الطريقة المتبعة للميتا تريدر  ثم اعيد فتح الشارت فلم اجد المؤشر . 
> فرجاء المساعدة من لاخوة بارك الله فيهم . 
> وشكرا لكى رانيا .

 اوعى تكون بتحطه مضغوط كماهو
او معندكش الوينرار اللى بيفك الضغط

----------


## ابن المدينة

> اخى عمر الشريف  هقولك حاجة جربها وقولى راسك فيها احنا عارفين ان السعر فى حركته بيكون قمم وقيعان القمة والقاع طبعا بيكونوا بعد تكون شمعتين قبل وشمعتين بعد   طيب جرب عل ىفريم الاربع ساعات مثلا  انك تدخل بعد تكون القاع شراء من الشمعة الثالثة من القاع والاستوب تحت القاع والهدف اعمله زى ما انت عايز سواء نقط او عند تكون قمة جديدة والدخول بيع بعد تكون قمة والهدف نقاط او تكون قاع جديد والاستوب فوق القمة طبعا فى حالة البيع وكسر القمة وضرب الاستوب الدخول شراء  وفى حالة الشراء وكسر القاع وضرب الاستوب الدخل بيع  ان شاء الله طريقة بلا مؤشرات وان شاء الله ناجحة

 ممكن شارت حتى تتضح الصورة  ياباشا

----------


## سمير صيام

> طريقة جميلة قوى يا سمير  
> وفعلا ساجربها مع مساعدة المؤشرات .. احتمال تكون استراتيجية . 
> شكرا لك يا مشرفنا العزيز وارجو تبليغ سلامى لعماد خالد مساة الله بالخير.

 
سلامك الغالى يوصل ان شاء الله
بالنسبة للطريقة هى استراتيجية طبعا لكن بدون مؤشرات قمم وقيعان فقط جربها لوحدها او بمؤشرات وتقولى رايك ومنتظره   

> ممكن شارت حتى تتضح الصورة  ياباشا

 مرفق شارت يبين القمم والقيعان

----------


## hadi75m

رأى المتواضع لا يوجد للان او باى من بالمنتدى من لم يصل لمؤشر ينبئك بحركه السعر القادمه  حيث كل المؤشرات تابعه للسعر  اما ما قاله الاخ الكريم / ابوالطيب فلما لا نصدقه قد يكون الله فتح عليه ووصلت له فكره فلا تستهينوا بما قاله  ولكن دائما نحن العرب والمسلمين نشكك فى عقليتنا ولدينا ولله الحمد العقول النيره التى ان توفرت لها مجال البحث والابداع لفاقت كل الامم  الم تسمعوا على ان الطفل العربى هو اذكى اطفال العالم ولكن للاسف الاسره العربيه لا تستطيع توفير المناخ المناسب لهذا الذكاء  الاخ ابو الطيب نحن بانتظار توصياتك سواء كانت ناجحه ام فاشله يكفيك شرف المحاوله  تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## omar el shrif

> اوعى تكون بتحطه مضغوط كماهو او معندكش الوينرار اللى بيفك الضغط

 مساء الخير سمير 
هو ممكن يكون فعلا العيب من عندى لان صديق اعطانى كمبيوتر يعتبر احدث واقوى ما اخترعتة التكنولوجيا  مع ويندوز حديث يسمى فسيتا  وهو جيل جديد  بعد XP  ولكنى محتاس فية وكانى اول مرة استخدم كمبيوتر ... لو توضح كيف فك RAR لانى عندما اضغط علية لفتحة يعطى    WINDOWS CAN NOT COMPLET THE EXTRACTION 
AND THE DISTINATION FILE COULD NOT BE CREATED 
طبعا بالرغم السرعة المذهلة للكمبيوتر الا اننى  مثل الصعيدى الذى وصل القاهرة .... 
اريد حلا

----------


## سمير صيام

> مساء الخير سمير 
> هو ممكن يكون فعلا العيب من عندى لان صديق اعطانى كمبيوتر يعتبر احدث واقوى ما اخترعتة التكنولوجيا  مع ويندوز حديث يسمى فسيتا  وهو جيل جديد  بعد XP  ولكنى محتاس فية وكانى اول مرة استخدم كمبيوتر ... لو توضح كيف فك RAR لانى عندما اضغط علية لفتحة يعطى    WINDOWS CAN NOT COMPLET THE EXTRACTION 
> AND THE DISTINATION FILE COULD NOT BE CREATED 
> طبعا بالرغم السرعة المذهلة للكمبيوتر الا اننى  مثل الصعيدى الذى وصل القاهرة .... 
> اريد حلا

 نزله من الرابط الاتى وفك الضغط وبعد كده نجيبلك نسخة كاملة http://www.download.com/WinRAR/3000-...ml?tag=lst-0-2

----------


## omar el shrif

> نزله من الرابط الاتى وفك الضغط وبعد كده نجيبلك نسخة كاملة http://www.download.com/WinRAR/3000-...ml?tag=lst-0-2

 الله ينور يا باشمهندس 
الف شكر على تعبك معايا ... وفعلا المؤشر ظهر على الميتا . 
واكرر شكرى لرندا على المؤشر .

----------


## أسامه عبده

> انا ليه راى جامد احنا نكود المؤشر و نسميه مؤشر كوكو واوا و نلبسه شارت يعنى يعمل شارت و يستهبل علشان اليهود ميعرفوش يوصلوله و ممكن نطوره و نضرب بيه كنتاكى فرع نيويورك  
> انا حقيقى اتعجب من تفكير البشر  و كلما زادت معاشرتى مع فئة معينة للبشر زاد احترامى للكلاب

 . تم إيقاف العضو لمدة 10 أيام بسبب هذه الألفاظ غير اللائقة لا بالمكان ولا بالأعضاء   اختلاف وجهات النظر أمر محمود ومفيد ، لكن التعدي على الآخرين لا مكان له في المتداول العربي   هذا إنذار نهائي للعضو ، وسيكتفى بالايقاف 10 أيام ، وفي حالة التكرر سيتم شطب العضوية نهائيا   ونود تنبيه الجميع إلى أنه لن يتم التساهل في مثل هذه الأمور مطلقا   إدارة المنتدى

----------


## fxsyria

> اتفضل المؤشر تانى يا ريت يشتغل

 شكرا على المؤشر
تحياتي

----------


## fxsyria

> تفضل اخي الكريم 
> هذا المؤشر يعطيك الاتجاه المستقبلي للسعر كما هو موضح باللون الزهري داخل المربع الازرق 
> هذا المؤشر كان موضوع باحد المنتديات ووصلت المشاركات عليه اكثر من 50 صفحة وبعد تجارب عليه كانت نتائجه ممتازة في بداية طرحة ولاكن كما تعلم الكل يحب يضيف ويزيد على المؤشر الى ان خرب معهم  ثم استفسرو عن طريقة عمله ولما عرفو طريقة عمله وكانت سهله جدا وتافهه نوعا ما الكل تركة 
> جرب وشوف 
> بالنسبة  لمنا قشته في المنتديات لا اعلم اي منتدي ولا اسم الموضوع لانني نسيته بالنسبه لي شخصيا جربته بعض الوقت ونتائجه نوعا ما واضن يحتاج الى اشويه برمجه ولا ادري وقتها  انشغلت بامور اخرى  واليوم لما قراءت موضوعك تذكرته 
> تحياتي

 في البداية اشكرا اخي الكريم bissan01 على المؤشر 
اعطي مثال على اليورو ين 
اغلق زوج اليورو ين يوم الجمعة على 163.67 واعلى سعر وصل اليه كان 163.76
مع العلم ان مقاومة قوية جدا توجد على 163.80 حيث السعر ارتد عنها اكثر من 4 مرات سابقا لذلك قمت بوضع امر مؤجل للبيع في حال وصل السعر ال 163.80 والهدف 163.10 وهذا التحليل اعتمادا فقط على مبدأ المقاومة 
ثم قمت اليوم بتجربة المؤشر الذي ارفقه اخونا الكريم bissan01
ولاحظت انه يعطيني تنبؤ بهبوط شديد نحو الاسفل 
الشارت بالمرفقات

----------


## osamajamal

> في البداية اشكرا اخي الكريم bissan01 على المؤشر 
> اعطي مثال على اليورو ين 
> اغلق زوج اليورو ين يوم الجمعة على 163.67 واعلى سعر وصل اليه كان 163.76
> مع العلم ان مقاومة قوية جدا توجد على 163.80 حيث السعر ارتد عنها اكثر من 4 مرات سابقا لذلك قمت بوضع امر مؤجل للبيع في حال وصل السعر ال 163.80 والهدف 163.10 وهذا التحليل اعتمادا فقط على مبدأ المقاومة 
> ثم قمت اليوم بتجربة المؤشر الذي ارفقه اخونا الكريم bissan01
> ولاحظت انه يعطيني تنبؤ بهبوط شديد نحو الاسفل 
> الشارت بالمرفقات

 مؤشر التنبؤ بالحركة المستقبلية مؤشر خطير يجب أن نستفيد منه ونجربه وندرسه أكثر 
شكرا لمن وضعه

----------


## طائر النورس

> اتفضل المؤشر تانى يا ريت يشتغل

   اختي الكريمه اليس هذا المؤشر هو الدينمك ارساي
Dynamic Zone RSI

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> يا باشمهندس مساء الخير 
> اعرف ان السعر هو القائد والمؤشر هو التابع دائما وهذا الف باء اى مضارب ... لكنى وبعد بحث اكتشفت اشياء خطيرة جدا عند توليف مؤشرات معينة وباعدادات معينة مجتمعة على شارت واحد ومهما كان الزوج واقتربت نسبة النجاح ل 80 % وانا معنديش هزار انا ادخل على الحقيقى وليسالديمو للتجربة وكنت او تقريب نسبة النجاح باستخدام مؤشرات غير تقليدية . 
> شكرا لك وانا مش عارف انت دخلت الجيش او لا ... ان متذكر .

 الله يقويك والله موضوعك ده انا كنت هكتب فيه من حوال 15 يوم لا ني بشتغل فعلا بالطريقه دي مجموعه مؤشرات مع المقاومات والدعم.....ناجحه بكل الاشكال....انا استخدم طريقه فروزي مع دمج استوكا ستيك

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> سؤال.. هل هناك مؤشرات قائدة للسعر وليست تابعة..؟  طبعا كلنا نعرف ان المؤشر او الاندكيتور تابع للسعر ...  لكننى اعكف الان على وضع مجموعة من المؤشرات متناسبة على شارت واحد لتتنبئ بالسعر ... ووجدت فيها خيرا كثيرا .. ولذلك اردت ان اسئل سؤالى بالاعلى عن مؤشر قائد للسعر وطبعا هذا ضرب من الخيال ولكن عسى ان يكون احد الزملاء يملك شئ من علم المؤشرات او حتى يملك مؤشر جديد او غير تقليدى ... فبرجاء وضع اى مؤشر غير تقليدى لاستفاد منة فى بحثى الذى اعكف علية الان ؟  اى مؤشر مهما كان ضعة مع شرح بسيط جدا عنةعسى ان يكون هو الحجرة الناقصة لاكمال المبنى .  تحياتى للزملاء جميعا.

 ممكن

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

وبالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## hamido77

لا اعتقد بوجود هكذا مؤشر يلحقه السعر  حتى عند شركات الوساطة التي نعمل من خلالها لكن اي واحد منا يستطيع عمل هكذا مؤشر بشرط  ان يدخل وبصفقة واحدة بمبلغ  3 تريليون دولار

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> اختي الكريمه اليس هذا المؤشر هو الدينمك ارساي  Dynamic Zone RSI

 اخي اسمحلي بالمداخله 
مؤشر الدينمك ارس اي زون
له نفس خواص فروزي ولكن ديناميك ادق  وافضل وفروزي كويس برده بس ديناميك معالج موضوع فقد النقاط

----------


## طائر النورس

> اخي اسمحلي بالمداخله 
> مؤشر الدينمك ارس اي زون
> له نفس خواص فروزي ولكن ديناميك ادق  وافضل وفروزي كويس برده بس ديناميك معالج موضوع فقد النقاط

 بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
هل عندك شرح لهذا المؤشر وسلوكه 
ودمتم

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> لا اعتقد بوجود هكذا مؤشر يلحقه السعر حتى عند شركات الوساطة التي نعمل من خلالها لكن اي واحد منا يستطيع عمل هكذا مؤشر بشرط ان يدخل وبصفقة واحدة بمبلغ 3 تريليون دولار

 لا يوجد مؤشر يلحقه السعر ولكن من الممكن التنبؤ بتغيير او استمرار اتجاه السعر عن طريق اجتماع عده مؤشرات......من فضلك انظر الرابط في المشاركه السابقه بتاعتي

----------


## طائر النورس

> سؤال.. هل هناك مؤشرات قائدة للسعر وليست تابعة..؟  طبعا كلنا نعرف ان المؤشر او الاندكيتور تابع للسعر ...  لكننى اعكف الان على  وضع مجموعة من المؤشرات متناسبة على شارت واحد لتتنبئ بالسعر ... ووجدت فيها خيرا كثيرا .. ولذلك اردت ان اسئل سؤالى بالاعلى عن مؤشر  قائد للسعر وطبعا هذا ضرب من الخيال ولكن عسى ان يكون احد الزملاء يملك شئ من  علم المؤشرات  او حتى يملك مؤشر جديد او غير تقليدى ... فبرجاء وضع اى مؤشر غير تقليدى  لاستفاد منة فى بحثى الذى اعكف علية الان ؟  اى مؤشر مهما كان ضعة مع شرح بسيط جدا عنةعسى ان يكون هو الحجرة الناقصة لاكمال المبنى .  تحياتى للزملاء جميعا.

  اخي عمر اذا سمحتلي بالمداخلة اظن والعلم عند الله وانا اتكلم عن الاستوكاستك وقد ينطبق هذا الكلام على جميع المؤشرات لكني لم استسيغها مثل الاستوكاستك
المهم
دراسة المؤشر على جميع التيم فريم وفهم السلوك يعطيك اسبقيه على السعر بشكل عجيب وانا الحقيقه سمعت انا كثير من الاساتذه في التحليل الفني لايحبذون كثرة المؤشرات حتى لاتوقع الانسان في حيرة 
ودمتم

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم  هل عندك شرح لهذا المؤشر وسلوكه  ودمتم

 كتاب شرح فروزي بس علي فكره هو فكته بتعتمد علي التاقع ل ار اس اي مع الموفينج افيريدج
لو عملتله باك تست هتفهمه اكتر

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> كتاب شرح فروزي بس علي فكره هو فكته بتعتمد علي التاقع ل ار اس اي مع الموفينج افيريدج
> لو عملتله باك تست هتفهمه اكتر

 الكتاب

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

يارب ينزل المره دي

----------


## omar el shrif

صباح الخير اخى هيما 
ان موضوعك شيق وانت بالفعل فسرت لما اريد وخصوصا باوامر السويس والاسكندرية . 
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> صباح الخير اخى هيما 
> ان موضوعك شيق وانت بالفعل فسرت لما اريد وخصوصا باوامر السويس والاسكندرية . 
> شكرا لمرورك

 ربنا يخليك ياباشا
بس ايه حكايه عمر الشريف دي اوعي تكون عمر الشريف بجد ههههههههه
لو كده نبقي جيران

----------


## omar el shrif

> اخي عمر اذا سمحتلي بالمداخلة اظن والعلم عند الله وانا اتكلم عن الاستوكاستك وقد ينطبق هذا الكلام على جميع المؤشرات لكني لم استسيغها مثل الاستوكاستك  المهم دراسة المؤشر على جميع التيم فريم وفهم السلوك يعطيك اسبقيه على السعر بشكل عجيب وانا الحقيقه سمعت انا كثير من الاساتذه في التحليل الفني لايحبذون كثرة المؤشرات حتى لاتوقع الانسان في حيرة  ودمتم

 اهلا اخى سارى 
بالفعل كما تفضلت وقد قرأت رابطك على الاستوساتسيك واستفدت كثيرا من متابعة الؤشرات على تايم فريم مختلف .

----------


## طائر النورس

> يارب ينزل المره دي

  بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## ForexBroker

> نعم  أخي العزيز يوجد مؤشر وحيد و أقسم على ذلك  هذا المؤشر يقود السعر كيف يشاء هو و ليس كما يحلو للسعر  أنا متأكد أن من قام على برمجته لم يعرف قيمته لأنني قمت بالتعديل على البرمجه  وكتشفت سره الذي خفيه على صاحبه الروسي  ولكن لا أستطيع أن أضعه هنا لأسباب دينيه و سياسيه   و لن أبيعه ولو دفعوا لي الان مليون دولار لأنني أطمح إذا ما أراد الله أن أصل إلى المليون الاول قريبا و الرزق على الله   والله والله لا أقول هذا من باب التشويق ولكنك سألت و أنا أجبت و بارك الله بك .  ملاحظه : يوما ما وليس ببعيد إذا شاء ربي سأضع توصيات في هذا المنتدى الكريم  و ستكون نسبة ضمان هذه التوصيات 99.999% لمدة 6 أشهر على عملة المجنون أمل أن تكون معنا .

 حتى في سوق الفوركس تقف الأسباب الدينية والسياسية في وجه إفادة الاخوان لبعضهم البعض !!!! وكما قالت الأخت سهى : " رد غريب " تقبل ودي  مع الأسف للخطأ الاملائي بالمشاركة السابقة .

----------


## أبو الطيب

*السلام عليكم*   *إخواني أحببت أن أشارككم بمؤشر كنت أستعمله حين كنت مبتدأ* *و كنت أكسب من* *500-* *700نقطه على المجنون كل أسبوع و أحيانا لا أكسب شيئا* *لأن السعر كان يرتد و كان يضرب الستوب عند نقطه الدخول ( أي الستوب كنت أقربه إلى نقطه الدخول بعد ربح 100 نقطه )*  *هذا المؤشر لكل إنسان قنوع لا يطمع بأخذ المكسب من أوله وفيه خير كثير إن شاء الله*  *طريقه عمل هذا المؤشر :*  *حين يقطع الخط الأحمر الخط الازرق كشكل المقص تماما حتى نتأكد من التقاطع أنه صحيح* *فإذا قطعه من الاعلى إلى الاسفل معنى هذا بيع و العكس شراء* *الفيرم المستخدم الساعه أو الاربع ساعات*  *إخواني أضع هذا المؤشر أملا أن نكون إخوة في الله و أرجو أن لا يغضب مني الاخوه و الاخوات لأنني لم أضع* *مؤشري الاساسي .*  *و بارك الله بكم .*

----------


## أبو غلا

> *السلام عليكم*   *إخواني أحببت أن أشارككم بمؤشر كنت أستعمله حين كنت مبتدأ* *و كنت أكسب من* *500-* *700نقطه على المجنون كل أسبوع و أحيانا لا أكسب شيئا* *لأن السعر كان يرتد و كان يضرب الستوب عند نقطه الدخول ( أي الستوب كنت أقربه إلى نقطه الدخول بعد ربح 100 نقطه )*  *هذا المؤشر لكل إنسان قنوع لا يطمع بأخذ المكسب من أوله وفيه خير كثير إن شاء الله*  *طريقه عمل هذا المؤشر :*  *حين يقطع الخط الأحمر الخط الازرق كشكل المقص تماما حتى نتأكد من التقاطع أنه صحيح* *فإذا قطعه من الاعلى إلى الاسفل معنى هذا بيع و العكس شراء* *الفيرم المستخدم الساعه أو الاربع ساعات*  *إخواني أضع هذا المؤشر أملا أن نكون إخوة في الله و أرجو أن لا يغضب مني الاخوه و الاخوات لأنني لم أضع* *مؤشري الاساسي .*  *و بارك الله بكم .*

 أولاً أحييك على طرحك للمؤشر الذي يتبع السعر ولكن السؤال الكبير يبقى كما هو هل يوجد مؤشر يقود السعر؟ علماً بأنه مؤشر ممتاز وكثر الله خيرك

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> *السلام عليكم*   *إخواني أحببت أن أشارككم بمؤشر كنت أستعمله حين كنت مبتدأ* *و كنت أكسب من* *500-* *700نقطه على المجنون كل أسبوع و أحيانا لا أكسب شيئا* *لأن السعر كان يرتد و كان يضرب الستوب عند نقطه الدخول ( أي الستوب كنت أقربه إلى نقطه الدخول بعد ربح 100 نقطه )*  *هذا المؤشر لكل إنسان قنوع لا يطمع بأخذ المكسب من أوله وفيه خير كثير إن شاء الله*  *طريقه عمل هذا المؤشر :*  *حين يقطع الخط الأحمر الخط الازرق كشكل المقص تماما حتى نتأكد من التقاطع أنه صحيح* *فإذا قطعه من الاعلى إلى الاسفل معنى هذا بيع و العكس شراء* *الفيرم المستخدم الساعه أو الاربع ساعات*  *إخواني أضع هذا المؤشر أملا أن نكون إخوة في الله و أرجو أن لا يغضب مني الاخوه و الاخوات لأنني لم أضع* *مؤشري الاساسي .*  *و بارك الله بكم .*

 استئذنك اخي في نشر المؤشر لكي تعم الفائده علينا جميعا جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## أبو الطيب

و هذه إستراتيجيه من إبتكاري لعيون الحبايب مع تمبلت و مؤشر إضافي على فيرم الساعه

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> و هذه إستراتيجيه من إبتكاري لعيون الحبايب مع تمبلت و مؤشر إضافي على فيرم الساعه

  والله اني لاحب هذا الرجل اللي صورته بتوقيعك رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## awisaka

طيب يا ابا الطيب اذا استفاد صهيوني من هذا التمبلت وهذه الإستراتيجية التي في ردك الأخير والتي قلت أنها ليست التمبلت الأساسي فماذا سيكون موقفك؟!؟!؟!  
إنك باعتقادك أن وضع تمبلتك القائد للسعر قد يفيد اليهود وأعداء الإسلام لذلك تمتنع عن ذلك تورعا فيه وقوع وطعن بكثير من الإخوة هنا الذين منذ بدأ هذا المنتدى يقدمون التوصيات والاستراتيجيات والتمبلتات النافعة بدعوى أن عدوا من أعداء المسلمين قد انتفع بها فهم أعانوه على ذلك وهذا هو لازم كلامك، فلا يسعني الا أن اذكرك بهذا القول: "من قال هلك الناس فهو الهالك". 
وقد ذكرتني بمن اكتشف الدواء ولكن لم يعالج به ابناء جلدته خوفا ان يستفيد منه أعداؤهم فهلكوا جميعا.

----------


## rania

و المؤشر دى حلو جدا برضة 
self adjusted rsi
المؤشر عبارة عن مؤشر الار اس اى مع البولينجر
ميزة المؤشر دة  يوضح اختناق البولينجر و قرب حدوث انفجار للسعر 
و عندما يتذبذب المؤشر حول خط 50 داخل القناة يبقى احنا فى مرحلة تذبذب للسعر 
و يبدا السعر بالتحرك لما يخرج من داخل قناة البولينجر :Regular Smile:

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

> و المؤشر دى حلو جدا برضة 
> self adjusted rsi
> المؤشر عبارة عن مؤشر الار اس اى مع البولينجر
> ميزة المؤشر دة يوضح اختناق البولينجر و قرب حدوث انفجار للسعر 
> و عندما يتذبذب المؤشر حول خط 50 داخل القناة يبقى احنا فى مرحلة تذبذب للسعر 
> و يبدا السعر بالتحرك لما يخرج من داخل قناة البولينجر

 هااااااااااااااااا   اسرقه ده كمان ولا ايه رايك؟

----------


## rania

:Regular Smile: خايفة يتقبض عليك فى يوم

----------


## إبراهيم الســــويفي

ما تخافيش انا واخد علي كده بتقفش كتير في المنتديات الاجنبيه

----------


## ashrafnajo

ابو الطيب مساك الله بالخير يا عزيزي, عندي سؤال يمكن غريب شوي بس يا ريت تجاوبني عليه. انت من فلسطين؟ و اذا كنت من فلسطين من اي مدينة؟ مشكور, و جزاك الله خير لطرحك المؤشر التاني, اما بالنسبة للزعلى على المشاركة الاولى او عدمها, فنحن كأعضاء أأستفززنا و الي كان كان, الله يسدد خطاك للصواب و لما يحبه و يرضاه.

----------


## fxsyria

> سلامك الغالى يوصل ان شاء الله
> بالنسبة للطريقة هى استراتيجية طبعا لكن بدون مؤشرات قمم وقيعان فقط جربها لوحدها او بمؤشرات وتقولى رايك ومنتظره   مرفق شارت يبين القمم والقيعان

 هل تستخدم شارت الاربع ساعات لتحديد القمم والقيعان
هل هناك ستوب لوس معين ؟؟

----------


## سمير صيام

> هل تستخدم شارت الاربع ساعات لتحديد القمم والقيعان
> هل هناك ستوب لوس معين ؟؟

 الاربع ساعات افضل فى المتابعة لكن كل فريم له قيعان وقمم خاصة به والاستوب طبعا تحت القيعان وفوق القمم

----------


## alomdabasha

> *السلام عليكم*   *إخواني أحببت أن أشارككم بمؤشر كنت أستعمله حين كنت مبتدأ* *و كنت أكسب من* *500-* *700نقطه على المجنون كل أسبوع و أحيانا لا أكسب شيئا* *لأن السعر كان يرتد و كان يضرب الستوب عند نقطه الدخول ( أي الستوب كنت أقربه إلى نقطه الدخول بعد ربح 100 نقطه )*  *هذا المؤشر لكل إنسان قنوع لا يطمع بأخذ المكسب من أوله وفيه خير كثير إن شاء الله*  *طريقه عمل هذا المؤشر :*  *حين يقطع الخط الأحمر الخط الازرق كشكل المقص تماما حتى نتأكد من التقاطع أنه صحيح* *فإذا قطعه من الاعلى إلى الاسفل معنى هذا بيع و العكس شراء* *الفيرم المستخدم الساعه أو الاربع ساعات*  *إخواني أضع هذا المؤشر أملا أن نكون إخوة في الله و أرجو أن لا يغضب مني الاخوه و الاخوات لأنني لم أضع* *مؤشري الاساسي .*  *و بارك الله بكم .*

 بارك الله فيك يااخى الفاضل نسال الله ان يجعل عملك هذا فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
اقتراح بسيط ممكن المؤشر الاساسى ترسله عبر الايميل لاخوانك المسلمين يستفيدوا بيه 
وللعلم انا عن نفسى مش عاوز اوصل للمليون انا بتمنى من الله عزوجل انه يوفقنى واعوض خسارتى فى الفوركس وبعد كده يكون لى مصدر دخل اعيش منه انا واسرتى
ربنا يوفقك وبالتوفيق ونتمنى لك انا تكون اول من حقق المليون ان شاء الله

----------


## alomdabasha

> الاربع ساعات افضل فى المتابعة لكن كل فريم له قيعان وقمم خاصة به والاستوب طبعا تحت القيعان وفوق القمم

 استاذ سمير اعتقد فيه مؤشر بيحدد القمم والقيعان بدقه ارجو منك لوموجود ترسله لوسمحت
(دور فى الدولاب اكيد هتلاقيه)
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## amjad

> استاذ سمير اعتقد فيه مؤشر بيحدد القمم والقيعان بدقه ارجو منك لوموجود ترسله لوسمحت
> (دور فى الدولاب اكيد هتلاقيه)
> تقبل تحياتى

 أعتذر عن التطفل في الإجابة ولكن من باب سرعة الرد وإن كنت على خطأ فالتصحيح واجب عليكم  :Wink:   تفضل الشرح في الصورة وهو مؤشر الزيك زاك المرفق في برنامج الميتاتريدر وإليك رابط أتمنى أن تطلع عليه يفيد حسب خبرتي المتواضعة كيف تستفيد من هذا المؤشر بشكل جيد والسوق أمامك والباك تيست لهذا المؤشر مع طريقتي ولا في أسهل منها ... إليك الرابط الموضوع " إغلاق اليوم وأهميته "  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t4764.html  مع التحية لصاحب الموضوع أخي عمر   أخوكم أمجد

----------


## رذاذ المطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحيه عطره وطيبه لجميع اخوة الاسلام في بيتي المتداول العربي.
أخي ابو الطيب سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته
لي طلب يا اخي لن اقول لك اني اريد مؤشرك او  اقول لك زكاة العلم نشره.
ولكن
اريد فقط منك طلب بسيط وطلب وحيد وهو لدى من يخالفوننا بالدين موجود فاذا وضعته لنا لن تكون افدتهم بشي لانه لديهم اصلا.
اريد المؤشر الروسي الذي عدلت عليه قبل التعديل و قبل عمل اي شي من جانبك فيه
فاعتقد ان لدينا من العقول في المنتدى من راح يجيب لك خبره وقراره. 
تقبل ودي واحترامي وجزاك الله خير على استراتيجيتك ومؤشرك الذي وضعته لنا

----------


## osamajamal

هل ممكن تخبرونا كيف نستفيد من مؤشر الزيق زاق ؟

----------


## أبو الطيب

شكرا إخواني  وعذروني أني لم أرد على أسئلة الاخوان لأنني مشغول شوي 
و صلوا على النبي و إن شاء الله بصير خير بس أعطوني قليل من الوقت
و كل الاخوان الذين راسلوني على الخاص إن شاء الله بصير خير 
أخوكم أبو الطيب . :Icon26:

----------


## أبوسلطان

الى الاخ ابو الطيب   
لك  الشكر  الجزيل  على  وضع المؤشر 
واقترح   عمل  سهم  حين يتم التقاطع  
وشرح الاستراتيجيه الفريم المناسب .. العمله ...الى اخره... 
شكرا

----------


## bissan01

> في البداية اشكرا اخي الكريم bissan01 على المؤشر 
> اعطي مثال على اليورو ين 
> اغلق زوج اليورو ين يوم الجمعة على 163.67 واعلى سعر وصل اليه كان 163.76
> مع العلم ان مقاومة قوية جدا توجد على 163.80 حيث السعر ارتد عنها اكثر من 4 مرات سابقا لذلك قمت بوضع امر مؤجل للبيع في حال وصل السعر ال 163.80 والهدف 163.10 وهذا التحليل اعتمادا فقط على مبدأ المقاومة 
> ثم قمت اليوم بتجربة المؤشر الذي ارفقه اخونا الكريم bissan01
> ولاحظت انه يعطيني تنبؤ بهبوط شديد نحو الاسفل 
> الشارت بالمرفقات

 
اخي الكريم معلش تاخرت عليك بالرد 
هذا المؤشر  تنبؤء بالحركة المستقبليه للسعر  يعني تنبؤء ممكن يصييب وممكن يخيب 
وانا افضل تجربته على الفريمات الصغيرة يعني من 30 دقيقة وتحت 
ولا تنسى اليوم اغلب الاسواق مغلقة وايضا غدا اضن ان حركة السوق بطيئة والله اعلم 
يمكنك تجربته وشوف نتائجة  كما اخبرتك انني استخدته فترة ولاكن ليست كافيه 
تحياتي

----------


## fxsyria

> اخي الكريم معلش تاخرت عليك بالرد 
> هذا المؤشر  تنبؤء بالحركة المستقبليه للسعر  يعني تنبؤء ممكن يصييب وممكن يخيب 
> وانا افضل تجربته على الفريمات الصغيرة يعني من 30 دقيقة وتحت 
> ولا تنسى اليوم اغلب الاسواق مغلقة وايضا غدا اضن ان حركة السوق بطيئة والله اعلم 
> يمكنك تجربته وشوف نتائجة  كما اخبرتك انني استخدته فترة ولاكن ليست كافيه 
> تحياتي

 شكرا اخي الكريم 
اليوم اليورو ين هبط من مستويات 163.80 حتى 162.95
اي اكثر من 85 نقطة كما توقعت نقطة مقاومة قوية جدا وكما توقع المؤشر
قد يكون ذلك بسبب عمليات الكاري تريد والله اعلم

----------


## bissan01

> شكرا اخي الكريم 
> اليوم اليورو ين هبط من مستويات 163.80 حتى 162.95
> اي اكثر من 85 نقطة كما توقعت نقطة مقاومة قوية جدا وكما توقع المؤشر
> قد يكون ذلك بسبب عمليات الكاري تريد والله اعلم

  
ثم اعطى صعود الى 164.20
ثم هبوط الان 
المؤشر اعطى هبوط من 164.20  الى 163.20 
 اتمنى ان تكون متابع له

----------


## bissan01

بالنسبة للمؤشر سوف تجده يتحرك مع اول شمعة يعني اول ما تسير اول شمعتين مع الخط المستقبلي يتوقف الخط  ويرسم التوقع المستقبلي للسعر  
ويفضل تركة مدة كافيه على التشارت لكي تكون اشاراته ادق 
تحياتي

----------


## fxsyria

> ثم اعطى صعود الى 164.20
> ثم هبوط الان 
> المؤشر اعطى هبوط من 164.20  الى 163.20 
> اتمنى ان تكون متابع له

 فعلا كنت متابع له 
لكن حظي السيء دخلت بيع من 163.87 واستوب 164.11
ضرب الاستوب ونزل نزول شديد وحقق الهدف 
بس المؤشر لحد الان جيد هذه التجربة فقط على اليورو ين لحد الان
استخدامه جيد خصوصا عند وصول السعر الى دعم او مقاومة قوية

----------


## fxsyria

> بالنسبة للمؤشر سوف تجده يتحرك مع اول شمعة يعني اول ما تسير اول شمعتين مع الخط المستقبلي يتوقف الخط  ويرسم التوقع المستقبلي للسعر  
> ويفضل تركة مدة كافيه على التشارت لكي تكون اشاراته ادق 
> تحياتي

 شكرا اخي bissan01 
لاحظت انه عند تغيير التيم فريم يتغير الخط
على اي تايم فريم بتشتغل عليه ؟؟

----------


## أبو قمر

تسجيل متابعة مع بالغ شكري

----------


## soha

> شكرا إخواني وعذروني أني لم أرد على أسئلة الاخوان لأنني مشغول شوي 
> و صلوا على النبي و إن شاء الله بصير خير بس أعطوني قليل من الوقت
> و كل الاخوان الذين راسلوني على الخاص إن شاء الله بصير خير 
> أخوكم أبو الطيب .

 واضح من كلامك حسن النية وطيب القصد   وان شاء الله موفقين جميعا

----------


## bissan01

> شكرا اخي bissan01 
> لاحظت انه عند تغيير التيم فريم يتغير الخط
> على اي تايم فريم بتشتغل عليه ؟؟

 
نصف ساعة  اخي الكريم 
ان شاء الله يكون جيد 
وتستفيد منو

----------


## أبو الطيب

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته* *بعد التحيه و السلام أخوتي الاحبه و الاعتذار عن هذا التأخر لا يسعني إلا أن أقدم الشكر و الامتنان لكل الاخوه و الاخوات الذين راسلوني على الخاص وأعتذر بشده عن عدم مراسلتي لهم فكما تعلمون الحياة و مشاكلها فقلما أدخل إلى هذا المنتدى الحبيب و أتواصل مع الاخوه و الاخوات*  *أحبتي أعلم أن لكل واحدا منا مطلب في هذه الدنيا و مطلبنا الاول و الاخير هو طاعه الله و رضاه عنا تبارك اسمه ولا إله غيره سبحانك ربي إني كنت من الظالمين.*  *سأدخل في صلب الموضوع ولن أطيل عليكم* *والله لا أعرف كيف أبدأ ولكن* *حين كتبت ردي للأخ عمر عن مؤشري ترددت كثيرا أأكتب عن المؤشر الذي بحوذتي أم أتوقف لأنني*  *كنت أعلم مسبقا عن حجم البلبله التي سأحدثها هنا ومدى الاراء و الانتقادات التي ستوجه إلي فقلت يا لؤي إعقلها و توكل فكان ما كان ولم أتفاجأ من بعض الاخوه لكنني تألمت لقول بعضهم جملة أغضبتني حقيقة على كل*  *احب أن أشكر الجميع  و أعلمكم أني لست غاضبا منكم  و جزاكم الله خيرا*    *بالنسبه للطريقه التي أتبعها فكما تعلمون أن كل واحد منا كان مبتدا وشيئا فشيئا تصبح الامور أسهل فمن التحليل الفني الذي أحبه كثيرا إلى الاستراتيجيات إلى موجات إليوت التي أعتبرها نظريه فاشله مع إحترامي لكل الاليوتيين توصلت أخيرا إلى ثلاث طرق*  *الطريقه الاولى : أستراتيجيه مربحه جدا جدا جدا ثم إنتقلت إلى* *الطريقه الثانيه : مؤشر قمت على برمجته يصعب شرحه*  *الطريقه الثالثه : مؤشري العجيب أسمه الاصلي* *WSOWRO Trend Line** و هو موجود عند أغلب المضاربين  يرسم خطوط الدعم و المقاومه  أضفت عليه بعض التعديلات ولكن علته أنه يصعب شرحه جدا جدا جدا لوجود خط معين و هو الخط الصحيح الذي يخبرك عن مسار الترند وهدفه في هذه الشبكه العنكبوتيه*  *لذلك أحبتي سأعرض عليكم أحد هذه الطرق إما الاستراتيجيه الاولى المربحه أو أن أعطيكم مؤشري الاساسي ولكن من دون شرح لأني ولله مشغول كثير كثير أو أن أعطيكم توصيات بعد فتره من الوقت القصير توصيات مضمونه 99% على المجنون و أنا اعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا عند كلامي*  * و بارك الله بكم والله يوفقكم .*

----------


## omar el shrif

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته* *بعد التحيه و السلام أخوتي الاحبه و الاعتذار عن هذا التأخر لا يسعني إلا أن أقدم الشكر و الامتنان لكل الاخوه و الاخوات الذين راسلوني على الخاص وأعتذر بشده عن عدم مراسلتي لهم فكما تعلمون الحياة و مشاكلها فقلما أدخل إلى هذا المنتدى الحبيب و أتواصل مع الاخوه و الاخوات*  *أحبتي أعلم أن لكل واحدا منا مطلب في هذه الدنيا و مطلبنا الاول و الاخير هو طاعه الله و رضاه عنا تبارك اسمه ولا إله غيره سبحانك ربي إني كنت من الظالمين.*  *سأدخل في صلب الموضوع ولن أطيل عليكم* *والله لا أعرف كيف أبدأ ولكن* *حين كتبت ردي للأخ عمر عن مؤشري ترددت كثيرا أأكتب عن المؤشر الذي بحوذتي أم أتوقف لأنني*  *كنت أعلم مسبقا عن حجم البلبله التي سأحدثها هنا ومدى الاراء و الانتقادات التي ستوجه إلي فقلت يا لؤي إعقلها و توكل فكان ما كان ولم أتفاجأ من بعض الاخوه لكنني تألمت لقول بعضهم جملة أغضبتني حقيقة على كل*  *احب أن أشكر الجميع و أعلمكم أني لست غاضبا منكم و جزاكم الله خيرا*    *بالنسبه للطريقه التي أتبعها فكما تعلمون أن كل واحد منا كان مبتدا وشيئا فشيئا تصبح الامور أسهل فمن التحليل الفني الذي أحبه كثيرا إلى الاستراتيجيات إلى موجات إليوت التي أعتبرها نظريه فاشله مع إحترامي لكل الاليوتيين توصلت أخيرا إلى ثلاث طرق*  *الطريقه الاولى : أستراتيجيه مربحه جدا جدا جدا ثم إنتقلت إلى* *الطريقه الثانيه : مؤشر قمت على برمجته يصعب شرحه*  *الطريقه الثالثه : مؤشري العجيب أسمه الاصلي* *WSOWRO Trend Line** و هو موجود عند أغلب المضاربين يرسم خطوط الدعم و المقاومه أضفت عليه بعض التعديلات ولكن علته أنه يصعب شرحه جدا جدا جدا لوجود خط معين و هو الخط الصحيح الذي يخبرك عن مسار الترند وهدفه في هذه الشبكه العنكبوتيه*  *لذلك أحبتي سأعرض عليكم أحد هذه الطرق إما الاستراتيجيه الاولى المربحه أو أن أعطيكم مؤشري الاساسي ولكن من دون شرح لأني ولله مشغول كثير كثير أو أن أعطيكم توصيات بعد فتره من الوقت القصير توصيات مضمونه 99% على المجنون و أنا اعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا عند كلامي*  *و بارك الله بكم والله يوفقكم .*

 يارك لك ولمالك وصحتك اخى الطيب .. ونشكرك مقدما على عرضك ادراك مؤشراتك ... ونرجو ولو شرح بسيط جدا من سطرين لمؤشرك .  اكرر شكرى وامتنانى

----------


## رذاذ المطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد بحثت عن المؤشر الأصلي على النت وقد وجدته في موقع لا اعرف اي لغه يتحدث؟؟؟
لكن هذا هو المؤشر في المرفقات .
تفضلو يا اخوان ولنعمل عليه سويا عسا الله ان يوصلنا الى ما وصل اليه اخونا ابو الطيب. همسه:
شكرا أخي ابو الطيب الدال على الخير كفاعله
تقبلو كل الود.

----------


## omar el shrif

انا اسف ... الكلام الذى نعملة كلام فاضى ولا يؤكل عيش ... يعنى    المؤشر دة فية اية ... يا جماعة من عندة مؤشر نادر وقوى يوضعة ليساعد اخوانة ومن لايملك  يتابع عسى ان يجد مؤشر ينفعة  ... ومن يملك مؤشر ولا يريد  وضعة فلا داعى ان يقول عندى   ولا استطيع ان انشرة لان هذا يسبب  احقاد وردود غير سليمة .

----------


## رذاذ المطر

السلام عليكم
فيه ايه يا عمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا عملت حاقه غلط ؟؟؟؟

----------


## omar el shrif

> السلام عليكم
> فيه ايه يا عمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا عملت حاقه غلط ؟؟؟؟

 لا ابدا يا اخى عبدلى بالعكس انت شرفت الموضوع ... ولكنى لى اعتراض على  قوة المؤشر ... يعنى مؤشر علية خطوط ولا علم ما هى ولا حتى لها قيمة  لان السعر لم يتوقف عندها وهل هى كاميريلا ام خطوط لمؤشر ام هى خطوط ليس لها قيمة  لا ادرى ... ولك الف شكر للمساعدة لنقل المؤشر .

----------


## fundays22

> السلام عليكم
> فيه ايه يا عمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا عملت حاقه غلط ؟؟؟؟

 اخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك وتعبك للحصول علي الموشر
واعذر اخونا عمر لان في دماغة حاجة معينة وللاسف هوة مش لاقيها  لحد الان
بس باذن الله يكون خير للجميع
واتوجة بالشكر للاخ عمر علي موضوعة ففعلا موضوع جميل جدا وباذن الله هنوصل لحاجة
اللهم امين يارب العامين

----------


## [email protected]

اخي الطيب نريد المؤشر ولو حتى بدون شرح وسوف نحاول ان نفهمه وتحياتنا وتقديرنا لك

----------


## sign_net

انا اختار المؤشر و لكن بشرح لمرة واحده فقط حتى و لو باختصار    :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## alomdabasha

جزاك الله خير يااخ الطيب
ياريت المؤشر وشرح بسيط لاستخدامه ونسال الله ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## bissan01

> انا اسف ... الكلام الذى نعملة كلام فاضى ولا يؤكل عيش ... يعنى    المؤشر دة فية اية ... يا جماعة من عندة مؤشر نادر وقوى يوضعة ليساعد اخوانة ومن لايملك  يتابع عسى ان يجد مؤشر ينفعة  ... ومن يملك مؤشر ولا يريد  وضعة فلا داعى ان يقول عندى   ولا استطيع ان انشرة لان هذا يسبب  احقاد وردود غير سليمة .

 والله يا اخ عمر اتمنى ان تضع المؤشر الذي لديك    :Idea: 
سمعت انه لديك مؤشر قوي جدا   :013:   اسال عن اى زوج وسوف افيدك فى حالتة الان... واوصفلك بكل ثقة لكن بعيدا عن الاخبار   
تحياتي

----------


## أبوسلطان

انا  ابي اي مؤشر يعطيني على النيزلندي  5 نقاط 
بس  5  ماني طمعان على فريم النص ساعه او حتى الساعه... 
ارجو من الاخ طيب شرح مؤشره هناك العديد  من الخطوط

----------


## omar el shrif

> والله يا اخ عمر اتمنى ان تضع المؤشر الذي لديك 
> سمعت انه لديك مؤشر قوي جدا   اسال عن اى زوج وسوف افيدك فى حالتة الان... واوصفلك بكل ثقة لكن بعيدا عن الاخبار   
> تحياتي

 هذا ليس مؤشر اخى انها ثلاثة مؤشرت عادية موجودة فى الميتا تريدر مثل ار.اس.اى و ا.د اكس  والتى عندى هى خبرة طويلة بالازواج واستراتيجية سوف اضعها لاحقا لكنها منتقصة مؤشرات للدقة ولذلك ابحث هنا .

----------


## رذاذ المطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
مرحبا اخي عمر 
اذا ممكن اخي ان تشرح لنا ماهي النقطه في استراتيجيتك التي تحتاج بها للدقه.
لانك تقول انك محتاج مؤشر لتكون الاشاره لديك  دقيقه.
فحاول شرح تلك النقطه التي عامله مشاكل مع استراتيجيتك عل و عسى ان نصل الى مؤشر يحلها لك
تقل ودي اخي عمر

----------


## المنقاشي

الجواب لا

----------


## omar el shrif

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> مرحبا اخي عمر 
> اذا ممكن اخي ان تشرح لنا ماهي النقطه في استراتيجيتك التي تحتاج بها للدقه.
> لانك تقول انك محتاج مؤشر لتكون الاشاره لديك دقيقه.
> فحاول شرح تلك النقطه التي عامله مشاكل مع استراتيجيتك عل و عسى ان نصل الى مؤشر يحلها لك
> تقل ودي اخي عمر

 شكرا لك اخى العبدلى للمناقشة  
 النقطة هى  عندما مثلا انظر الى اربع ساعات واتاكد من ان هناك  صعود ونظر الى الساعة اجدها هبوط  والغى دخولى مؤقتا وبعدها مثلا يصعد وبقوة وتضيع الفرصة  واحيانا يهبط وبعدها يصعد  فاريد مؤشر يضبط العلاقة ... لانى اعتمدعلى 4 س اكثر  ولكن الساعة كمثل الصداع  اريد مؤشر يربط العلاقة    ويوفر دقة اكثر للساعة حتى لا افقد احيانا نقاط واحيانا خوف من الدخول  ويعطينى ثقة اكثر ... وهذا طبيعى ولابد ان نستمر عن الافضل حتى نموت .

----------


## omar el shrif

> الجواب لا

 لية بس كدة  يا منقاشى .. طيب ياراجل حط اى مؤشر غريب  ممكن نستفاد منة ... واشرب شاى معانا .

----------


## رذاذ المطر

> شكرا لك اخى العبدلى للمناقشة  
> النقطة هى عندما مثلا انظر الى اربع ساعات واتاكد من ان هناك صعود ونظر الى الساعة اجدها هبوط والغى دخولى مؤقتا وبعدها مثلا يصعد وبقوة وتضيع الفرصة واحيانا يهبط وبعدها يصعد فاريد مؤشر يضبط العلاقة ... لانى اعتمدعلى 4 س اكثر ولكن الساعة كمثل الصداع اريد مؤشر يربط العلاقة ويوفر دقة اكثر للساعة حتى لا افقد احيانا نقاط واحيانا خوف من الدخول ويعطينى ثقة اكثر ... وهذا طبيعى ولابد ان نستمر عن الافضل حتى نموت .

  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته. 
تحياتي أخي عمر لمناقشتك الموضوع علانية.
أخي عمر لدي فكره ولا اعلم ممكن ان تكون غريبه ولكن ساحاول ان اشرح ما يدور في راسي بعد ان قرات مشاركتك. 
اذا كان شارت 4 ساعات معطي حسب الاستراتيجيه صعود.
سافرض انك ستذهب لشارت الساعه لتختار نقطة الدخول للعمليه.
ووجدت ان شارت الساعه هبوط فتتوقع انه ممكن يهبط وتاخذ العمليه بسعر اقل.
اذن ساذهب و ارى السعر الان واحدد اول مقاومه للسعر من اعلى و اول دعم للسعر من اسفل.
وانتظر السعر اذا ذهب للدعم سادخل من هناك و اذا ذهب للمقاومه لدي خياران.
1)كن ان يرتد من المقاومه ويذهب للدعم واخذه من هناك.
2) ممكن ان يخترق مقاومه ويذهب للاعلى ونكون لم ندخل العمليه.
اذن مشكلتنا هي في تحديد هل سيخترق المقاومه او لا.
وممكن ان نعرف الاختراق من الارتداد اذا اوجدنا مؤشر يقيس لنا الحجم عند تلك النقطه فاذا كان اعلى  تداول عالي عنها فنتوقع اللاختراق او اذا كان التداول عادي ان  نتوقع الارتداد.
اذن لنحاول ان ناتي بمؤشر غريب جديد يحاول قياس الحجم عند نقطه معينه. 
سابذل قصارى جهدي في  محاولة ايجاده.
تقبل تحياتي أخي عمر.

----------


## omar el shrif

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته. 
> تحياتي أخي عمر لمناقشتك الموضوع علانية.
> أخي عمر لدي فكره ولا اعلم ممكن ان تكون غريبه ولكن ساحاول ان اشرح ما يدور في راسي بعد ان قرات مشاركتك. 
> اذا كان شارت 4 ساعات معطي حسب الاستراتيجيه صعود.
> سافرض انك ستذهب لشارت الساعه لتختار نقطة الدخول للعمليه.
> ووجدت ان شارت الساعه هبوط فتتوقع انه ممكن يهبط وتاخذ العمليه بسعر اقل.
> اذن ساذهب و ارى السعر الان واحدد اول مقاومه للسعر من اعلى و اول دعم للسعر من اسفل.
> وانتظر السعر اذا ذهب للدعم سادخل من هناك و اذا ذهب للمقاومه لدي خياران.
> 1)كن ان يرتد من المقاومه ويذهب للدعم واخذه من هناك.
> ...

 منتظرك على نار يا اخى عبدلى ويارب يكون مؤشر فعال .

----------


## opal

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من وجهة نظر شخصية جداً...جوابي هو نعم. 
والدليل: قالولوا...عفوا الدليل بالصور مرفق أمامكم...نسبة خطأ مناسبة وآداء شرس وقوي للغاية. 
لكن تضل مشكلته أنه لايخبرك متى تخرج لكنه يمنح آداء ممتازا.
لاحظ أن التايم فريم هو الدقيقة الواحدة....
وليس فيه أي ZIGZAG
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## MKH

أين أنت يا أبو الطيب ؟؟؟؟ عسى المانع خيرا

----------


## abunoas

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> من وجهة نظر شخصية جداً...جوابي هو نعم. 
> والدليل: قالولوا...عفوا الدليل بالصور مرفق أمامكم...نسبة خطأ مناسبة وآداء شرس وقوي للغاية. 
> لكن تضل مشكلته أنه لايخبرك متى تخرج لكنه يمنح آداء ممتازا.
> لاحظ أن التايم فريم هو الدقيقة الواحدة....
> وليس فيه أي ZIGZAG
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 أخي العزيز لم ترفق المؤشر

----------


## أبو غلا

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> من وجهة نظر شخصية جداً...جوابي هو نعم. 
> والدليل: قالولوا...عفوا الدليل بالصور مرفق أمامكم...نسبة خطأ مناسبة وآداء شرس وقوي للغاية. 
> لكن تضل مشكلته أنه لايخبرك متى تخرج لكنه يمنح آداء ممتازا.
> لاحظ أن التايم فريم هو الدقيقة الواحدة....
> وليس فيه أي ZIGZAG
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 إذا جات على الخروج فهاذي بسيطة ولكن أهم شيء مكان الدخول

----------


## sign_net

ها يا جماعه مفيش جديد تانى و لا ايه ؟؟؟

----------


## soha

> أين أنت يا أبو الطيب ؟؟؟؟ عسى المانع خيرا

 ان شاء الله خير   ابو الطيب وعد بارسال المؤشر بدون شرح   ولكن وضح فى كلامة ان يبغى وقت لانة مشغول

----------


## بشير

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة

----------


## رذاذ المطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
بسم الله و الصلاة على رسول الله .
كيف حال الاخوان جميعا.
حياكم الله يا اخوان. 
لقد قمت بمتابعة المؤشر الذي اشار لنا عليه اخونا ابو الطيب جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء .
صراحه يا اخوان لم اتوصل الى شي الى الان.
وانا الى الان في مرحلة فك وفهم طريقة عمل المؤشر.
والفهم للمؤشر هو الطريق الوحيد لتطويره.
ولقد وصلت على ما اظن الى فهم مما يتكون المؤشر و ليس كيف يعمل.
الموشر يا اخوان عباره عن تطوير لمؤشر في الميتاتريدر يسمي widner osilator
مؤشرنا من تصميم متاجر روسي ويوجد في موقع الميتاستوك باللغه الروسيه. 
الموشر يقوم بحساب 6 دعوم و6 مقاومات لكل تايم فريم .
يعني كل تايم فريم له 6 دعوم و 6 مقاومات 
وهذه الدعوم و المقاومات تختلف باختلاف الفريم ولذلك كل فريم له متاجره خاصه به.
الدعوم تسمي WSO0,WSO1,WSO2,WSO3,WSO4,WSO5 وهي باللون الاحمر
المقاومات تسمى WRO0,WRO1,WRO2,WRO3,WRO4,WRO5 وهي باللون الازرق
بعد ان يحدد المؤشر لنا الدعوم و المقاومات فانه يقوم اليا برسم خطوط ترند علويه و سفليه عددها 10 خطوط.
العلويه تكون بلون ازرق ويتم رسمها بايصال خط بين مقاومتين وعددها 5 خطوط.
والسفليه تكون بلون احمر ويتم رسمها بايصال خط بين دعمين وعددها 5 خطوط.
ناتي الان لاسماء هذه الخطوط وكيفيه رسمها بدون المؤشر .
* خطوط الترند العلويه:
1) trendup0 ويرسم بين القمم التي يرتكز عليها خطي المقاومه WRO0,WRO1
2)trendup1 ويرسم بين القمم التي يرتكز عليها خطي المقاومه WRO1,WRO2
3)trendup2 ويرسم بين القمم التي يرتكز عليها خطي المقاومهWRO2,WRO3
4)trendup3 ويرسم بين القمم التي يرتكز عليها خطي المقاومه WRO3,WRO4
5)trendup4 ويرسم بين القمم التي يرتكز عليها خطي المقاومه WRO4,WRO5 
* خطوط الترند السفليه:
1)trenddn0 ويرسم بين القيعان التي يرتكز عليها خطي الدعمWSO0,WSO1
2)trenddn1 ويرسم بين القيعان التي يرتكز عليها خطي الدعم WSO1,WSO2
3)trenddn2 ويرسم بين القيعان التي يرتكز عليها خطي الدعمWSO2,WSO3
4)trenddn3 ويرسم بين القيعان التي يرتكز عليها خطي الدعم WSO3,WSO4
5)trenddn4 ويرسم بين القيعان التي يرنكز عليها خطي الدعم WSO4,WSO5 
حقيقة يا اخوان لم اصل الى الان كيف يقوم المؤشر بتحديد الدعم و المقاومه 
مع اني قرات الكود كذا مره ولم اتوصل الى شي ارتكز عليه
فقط لاحظت انه يحسب اول 9 بارات من الفريم المستخدم وياخذ اللو لهم على انه الدعم الاول WSO0 ومن ثم يبحث في 9 بارات التي بعدهم لياخذ اللو لهم اذا كان اقل من wso0  على انه wso1 ويستمر على هذه الطريقه حتى يوجد جميع الدعوم.
ويستخدم نفس الطريقه لايجاد المقاومات ولكن يبحث عن الهاي
حتى يصل لعدد من البارات يساوي 350 و يقف (البار= شمعه).
سارفق الكود هنا عل و عسا يرى به احد خبراء البرمجه شيئا فيخبرنا عنه. if(Bars<Limit) Limit=Bars-nPeriod; for(nCurBar=Limit; nCurBar>0; nCurBar--) { if(Low[nCurBar+(nPeriod-1)/2] == Low[Lowest(NULL,0,MODE_LOW,nPeriod,nCurBar)]) { s6=s5; s5=s4; s4=s3; s3=s2; s2=s1; s1=Low[nCurBar+(nPeriod-1)/2]; st6=st5; st5=st4; st4=st3; st3=st2; st2=st1; st1=nCurBar+(nPeriod-1)/2; } if(High[nCurBar+(nPeriod-1)/2] == High[Highest(NULL,0,MODE_HIGH,nPeriod,nCurBar)]) { r6=r5; r5=r4; r4=r3; r3=r2; r2=r1; r1=High[nCurBar+(nPeriod-1)/2]; rt6=rt5; rt5=rt4; rt4=rt3; rt3=rt2; rt2=rt1; rt1=nCurBar+(nPeriod-1)/2; } }  الحق يقال يا اخوان لم استطع ان استفيد من هذا المؤشر الا في حاله عاملته كتحليل كلاسيكي دعم ومقاومه وخطوط ترند.
اذا تواجد دعم او مقاومه مع خط ترند نقطه دخول ممتازه كما التحليل الكلاسيكي.
اذا التقى خطي ترند وكونا مثلث انظر كسر احد الضلعين للدخول.
عندما فشلت في معرفة كيفيه عمل المؤشر قمت بعمل بحث عن جميع مشاركات اخونا ابو الطيب في المنتدى علني اجد شيئا من مشاركاته ذكر به المؤشر في غير هذا الموضع ممكن ان يفيدني ووجدت ما يلي:   الموضوع:طريقه نسبة نجاحها 99% التاريخ :18-10-2006 الساعه 11:01 مساءا. مشاركة رقم:8 كتب أخي ابو الطيب ما يلي: صدقه يا اخي صدقه فانا والحمد لله وصلت لطريقه نسبة نجاحها 99% من بضعة ايام بعد اختبار ما يقارب 2000 مؤشر طوال ما يقارب من عام كامل من السهر و التحدي والله على ما اقول شهيد. صدقوني يا اخوان انا ما خليت طريقه وماجربتها درست التحليل وما خليت وخسرت الكثير الى ان من الله على بطريقة عجيبه. لست هنا بصدد التشويق لا و الله. ولكن دعوني اختبرها اكثر و اكثر وان شاء الله اطرحها هنا. لكن نصيحه لوجه الله دائما انظر لشارت الدايلي فهو حلك. انتهى كلام أخي ابو الطيب جزاه اللخ عنا خير الجزاء   ومن ما سبق سابدا من الاسبوع القادم مراقبة المؤشر على فريم الديلي فقط على زوج المجنون.
امل يا اخوان ان نتعاون ونتكاتف للوصول الى ما وصل اليه اخونا 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
والسلام عليكم

----------


## soha

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
> بسم الله و الصلاة على رسول الله .
> كيف حال الاخوان جميعا.
> حياكم الله يا اخوان. 
> لقد قمت بمتابعة المؤشر الذي اشار لنا عليه اخونا ابو الطيب جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء .
> صراحه يا اخوان لم اتوصل الى شي الى الان.
> وانا الى الان في مرحلة فك وفهم طريقة عمل المؤشر.
> والفهم للمؤشر هو الطريق الوحيد لتطويره.
> ولقد وصلت على ما اظن الى فهم مما يتكون المؤشر و ليس كيف يعمل.
> ...

  ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله  الله يجازيك خير يا خوي   استمر بارك الله فيك   وان شاء الله تعم الفائدة  والحمد لله ان كثير من المسلمين لا يبخلون على اخوانهم

----------


## waddah

السلام عليكم  يا خوان على ما اعتقد هذا المؤشر شبيه بطريقة اخونا وحبيبنا الوافي الله يشفيه ويرجعه لنا بالسلامة    والتي تعتمد على جميع الفريمات بداية من الويكلي الى فريم الساعة لتحديد اقوى نقطة للدخول فطريقة الوافي تعتمد على الترنداد والدعوم والمقاومات على جميع الفريمات  وان اجتمع الدعم او المقاومة مع الترند باكثر من فريم تصبح نقطة قوية للدخول ..هذي هي طريقة اخونا الوافي باختصار  وهذا المؤشر يجمع كل هذه الخطوط ويعطينا اياها جاهزة ....ديلفري يعني  هذا والله اعلم   وسلامتكم  :Icon31:

----------


## waddah

انظروا الى هذه الشارتات الخاصة بالمجنون المنثلي والويكلي والساعة   احتمال يكون توقعي صحيح واحتمال انه تخبيص وهو الاحتمال الاغلب  :Doh:

----------


## رذاذ المطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
مرحبا اخي وضاح حياك الله
نعم يا اخي هذا المؤشر ما فهمت منه انه (تحليل كلاسيكي) مقاومات+ترند  
يعني مؤشر الي يحدد لك الدعم والمقاومه  ويرسم لك الترند  كطريقة شيخنا الوافي شفاه الله. 
بالنسبه لشارت الساعه الذي ارفقته اخي وضاح  وقد كتبت به( لا اعلم متى ظهر هذا الخط)
هنا هي النقطه التي تحتاج الى فهم مني صراحه  لان المؤشر يقوم بتغيير الدعم او المقاومه عند تسجيل هاي او لو جديد لفريم المضاربه في اخر 350 شمعه من الفريم المستخدم.
ولكن كيف يتم الاختيار بين النقاط لم اصل اليها الى الان.
وتقبل  ودي اخي وضاح. 
انا متاسف يا اخوان لم اقم بمتابعة المجنون على فريم الديلي من الاربعاء الى الجمعه لاني كنت في العمره. 
السلام عليكم

----------


## jamil

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وعمرة مقبولة لاخي العبدلي ان شاء الله  واولا اعتذر لاني لا اعرف شيء في التحليل الفني وامور الشلرت ( لسة جديد على الصنعة ) ولكن ربما هذه الافكار تساعد الاخوة الخبراء وبالذات اخي العبدلي لاهتمامه الكبير في المؤشر  لعلى وعسى ان نصل جميعا لسر هذا المؤشر ونقوم بتعديله بطريقة تفيدنا جميعا وتقلب خسائرنا ارباح ان شاء الله  اخواني المؤشر كما ظهر لي يقوم على الخط الاخضر الذي يظهر في الشارت  وهذا الخط هو Trend Up-0 وهو الذي يسير السعر وفق اتجاهه الى حد ما كما ظهر لي  ObjectSet("Trend Up-0",OBJPROP_COLOR,Green);    الخط الاخر المهم هو Trend DN-0  ObjectSet("Trend DN-0",OBJPROP_COLOR,Maroon);  وتقوم فكرة المؤشر كما فهمت ويمكن يكون غلط على التقاء الخطين الاخضر Green مع البني الغامق Maroon  حيث يتحدد الهدف اما صعود او نزول  لاحظوا التشارت المرفق وحصلت عليه من موقع روسي  لاحظوا الاهداف المتوقعة على التشارت   طبعا الشارت المرفق مش واضح لاي فترة زمنية  ياريت ممن يعرف روسي ان يترجم لنا ما هو مكتوب على التشارت بالروسي   انا متاكد ان السر في الخط الاخضر يا اخوان لكن لاني لاعرف في امور المعادلات والبرمجة والتحليل لم استطع فهم توقع اتجاهه   علما بانني اتوقع ان تحديد اتجاه السعر للمضاربة السريعة ينطلق من فريمات صغيرة ( دقيقة \ 5 دقائق \ ربع ساعة \ ثم متابعة ذلك على الاربع ساعات لتحديد نقطة الدخول \ رجوعا للديلي الذي يحدد الاتجاه العام بشكل كبير   ايضا شيء مهم جدا وهو ان المؤشر على الديلي  نجد الخط الاخضر والبني يسيران دائما بشكل متوازي   *لكن متى يكون صعود او نزول هذه ربما الفريمات الصغيرة تحددها*    ارجو ان تكون هذه الافكار مفيدة في فهم هذا المؤشر   *وهمتك اخي العبدلي في تعديل المؤشر*    وجزاكم الله الخير

----------


## رذاذ المطر

السلام عليكم 
محاولة لترجمة الموقع الذي يحتوي على الصوره التي ارفقها اخي جميل باستخدام احد مواقع الترجمه 
Has decided to share with the public the development, indicator Ind-wso-wro-trend line for MetaTrader 4. To drag off it is possible here: 
http: // www.expert-mt4.nm.ru/indicator/Ind-WSO+WRO+Trend Line.mq4 
and here it is possible to see a screenshot with small explanatories 
http: // www.expert-mt4.nm.ru/indicator/ind-wso-wro-trendline.gif 
to the Indicator already more 2 years, did not spread it only to that itself did not know as it to use. But a trial and error method has found some laws which have seemed to me   
1) the Indicator has been developed on the basis of indicator Widners Oscilator.
2) Horizontal lines (WSO from 1 up to 6 red lines of support and WRO from 1 up to 6 dark blue lines of resistance) 
3) Lines of a trend are under construction not on fractals, and of points of occurrence WSO or WRO  
4) Тrend lines Trend UP0 and Trend DN0 are sometimes crossed, forming a triangle. The corner of a triangle specifies the purpose of movement of the price and provisional time when the price should be about this level. (on supervision the price comes earlier on 1-3 bars) 
5) If the price passes above/below last point WSO/WRO that the purpose is cancelled. That would be clear look on a screenshot item 3. 
6) If the price does not overcome a corner of a triangle it is a signal for a turn of a trend (it is a high time to enter into the market) 
7) Test of any line by above/below very evidently shows, whether there will be a continuation of movement of the price in the same direction.  امل منكم يا اخوان من اي شخص يستطيع تحويل الصوره الى نص ان يقول بذلك لاني اريد الكلام الروسي المكتوب على الصوره على هيئة نص لاستطيع ترجمته.
تقبلو فائق الاحترام

----------


## markov

> السلام عليكم   محاولة لترجمة الموقع الذي يحتوي على الصوره التي ارفقها اخي جميل باستخدام احد مواقع الترجمه  
> Has decided to share with the public the development, indicator Ind-wso-wro-trend line for MetaTrader 4. To drag off it is possible here: 
> http: // www.expert-mt4.nm.ru/indicator/Ind-WSO+WRO+Trend Line.mq4 
> and here it is possible to see a screenshot with small explanatories 
> http: // www.expert-mt4.nm.ru/indicator/ind-wso-wro-trendline.gif 
> to the Indicator already more 2 years, did not spread it only to that itself did not know as it to use. But a trial and error method has found some laws which have seemed to me  
> 1) the Indicator has been developed on the basis of indicator Widners Oscilator.
> 2) Horizontal lines (WSO from 1 up to 6 red lines of support and WRO from 1 up to 6 dark blue lines of resistance) 
> 3) Lines of a trend are under construction not on fractals, and of points of occurrence WSO or WRO 
> ...

 تفضل يا سيدي  1-هدف الحركه الانيه ( اللحظيه) للسعر  2-هدف الحركه القبليه (القديمه ) للسعر 3-ان تحرك السعر اعلى من النقطه رقم ثلاثه سوف تلغى الاهداف المقره خط افقي -خطو الدعم والمقاومه خطوط الترند المكونه من نقاط الدعم والمقاومه مؤشر يظهر الهدف والزمن الذي سيتحقق فيه الهدف  ان كان هناك سؤال ما بأمكانكم وضعه على الموقع المذكور

----------


## soha

> تفضل يا سيدي  1-هدف الحركه الانيه ( اللحظيه) للسعر  2-هدف الحركه القبليه (القديمه ) للسعر 3-ان تحرك السعر اعلى من النقطه رقم ثلاثه سوف تلغى الاهداف المقره خط افقي -خطو الدعم والمقاومه خطوط الترند المكونه من نقاط الدعم والمقاومه مؤشر يظهر الهدف والزمن الذي سيتحقق فيه الهدف  ان كان هناك سؤال ما بأمكانكم وضعه على الموقع المذكور

 جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على محاولة فك طلاسم المؤشر  وان شاء الله موفقين   كنت ابى اساعد لكن الخبرة فى الروسية والمؤشرات تمام مثل الخبرة بعلم الفضاء  تقبل الله منك اخوي العبدلى

----------


## أبو الطيب

> انا اسف ... الكلام الذى نعملة كلام فاضى ولا يؤكل عيش ... يعنى المؤشر دة فية اية ... يا جماعة من عندة مؤشر نادر وقوى يوضعة ليساعد اخوانة ومن لايملك يتابع عسى ان يجد مؤشر ينفعة ... ومن يملك مؤشر ولا يريد وضعة فلا داعى ان يقول عندى ولا استطيع ان انشرة لان هذا يسبب احقاد وردود غير سليمة .

   ما هكذا يكون رد الرجال !   على الدايلي أستودعكم الله .

----------


## كاسر النسبة

ماعتقد فى مؤشر يسبق السعر ... لكن التحليل يمكن يسبق السعر !!!!!

----------


## soha

> ما هكذا يكون رد الرجال !  الدايلي .

 هلا يا ابا الطيب  لا تفكر فى الكلام بحساسية يا رجال  ربما غيابك لة اثر علينا وهذا لا يزعلك   عهدنا فيك سعة الصدر يا ابو الطيب  مشكور المؤشر وبارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد الزيني

السلام عليكم جميعا...  احببت ان اشارك مشاركة بسيطة ربما تكون فيها فائدة   ارى ان جميع المؤشرات تابعة للسعر... يعني تحكيلك السوق حكايته كان ياماكان كان عامل ازاي في الفريمات... لكن هناك مشرين الحقيقة اعتبرهم قائدين للسعر بطريقة غير مباشرة لان ما في ولامؤشر بيكون قائد للسعر بطريقة مباشرة...  والمؤشرين هما البولنجر باند والترند على الساعة واليومي.  وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## m.salah

> ما هكذا يكون رد الرجال !   على الدايلي أستودعكم الله .

 الاخ الطيب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البدايه اشكرك على مشاركتك واود ان اوضح لك ان السيد- عمر واحد من ابرز اعضاء المنتدى الذين يحاولون مساعدة الاخرين ويبذل في ذلك اقصى جهد له 
ومسألة المؤشر المرفق اظن انه يعتمد على تحديد كل الترندات الحاليه والمكسوره والمتوقعه وبالتالي تظهر مجموعه كبيره من الخطوط تسبب الارباك وتحتاج لبعض الوقت لفهمها - واظن انك ارفقت لنا هذا المؤشر ليطمع فيه الصهاينه ويخسروا كل فلوسهم ههههها طبعا بهزر معاك 
وهذا الموقف يذكرني بدعابه وهي 
وقع احد الاشخاص في يد احد العصابات قسألوه انت معانا ولا مع التنيين (الاخرين) فقال لهم اكيد معاكم فقالوا له  احنا التنيين (الاخرين) 
واخيرا شكرا لك وندعوا الله ان يخلصنا من الصهاينه وسبحان الله يمكن تيجي على اهون سبب 
تحياتي

----------


## رذاذ المطر

> على الدايلي أستودعكم الله .

 جزاك الله كل خير أخي ابو الطيب وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك يوم العرض
شكرا من اعمااق قلبي
تقبل ودي

----------


## alomdabasha

[quote=أبو الطيب;354208]ما هكذا يكون رد الرجال !   على الدايلي أستودعكم الله .[/quot
على العموم جزاك الله خير
ولكن لو تعطينى من وقتك خمس دقائق فقط فى ايام الاجازات وتشرح لنا هذا المؤشر وطريقه عمله ستاخذ ثواب كبير من الله عزوجل بفضل دعاء اخوانك المحتاجين لهذا المؤشر 
ربنا يكرمك وتتفضل بقليل من الشرح حتى نفهم منك
وشكرا

----------


## ahmedzaki

مؤشر ولا اروع فعلا بيسبق السعر  والله يا رجاله لو اعرف اغزل كنت عملته بلوفر وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو الطيب



----------


## Dr.Ashraf

Dear Brother Abultaib 
Please, explain to us ...we dont understand anything from what u said 
Thanks 
Dr.Ashraf

----------


## الفقير الى الله

> Dear Brother Abultaib  Please, explain to us ...we dont understand anything from what u said  Thanks   Dr.Ashraf

 اخي الكريم اعتقد ان اخونا ابو الطيب يقصد ان الشمعه الحاليه كانت ارتدت من الترند الاحمر+الترندالاصفر اللذان يمثلان مقاومه عنيفه للسعر هناك كان البيع قوي ولكن الان لا يمكن البيع.... كذلك بالعكس بالنسبه للشراء لو ارتد السعرمن نقطه يتقاطع فيها خط الترند الاحمر الصاعد مع خط الترند الصاعد باللون التركواز تكون اشارة شراء....

----------


## الفقير الى الله

ولكن اخي ابو الطيب مكان الترند الاصفر عندي غير عندك وذلك لتغير شركه التداول فهل يجب ان نلتزم معك بشارت شركة نورث وان كان كذلك يا ريت تضع لنا الرابط...............

----------


## امجد محمد

اخوانى .... ممكن حد يفهمنى هذه الصوره و كيف يتم التعامل مع هذا المؤشر ؟؟؟؟!!!! 
الحقيقة انا مش فاهم اى حاجة و الصوره عامله زى اللوحات السيرياليه .... 
امجد

----------


## أبو الطيب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله إخواني الكرام كل ما أرجو منكم أن تعطوني وقت و بنفس الوقت أيضا أن تلاحظوا هذا المؤشر و أين سيقف السعر عند أي خط . يعني حاولوا تدرسوه و تستكشفوا بعض خفاياه و ارجوكم لا تقلوا أبو الطيب ليش عم يغلبنا طيب يكمل معروفه و يشرح لنا إختراعه  يا إخوان والله ثم والله إن شرحه يطول و يحتاج متابعه لكن إن شاء الله سأكون معكم و بصير خير  لاحظوا تقاطع الخطوط و أين السعر سيتوقف هل سيتوقف عند تقطع خطان أو أكثر أو سيقف عند خط معين من دون تقطع   بالنسبه لي يا لإخوان أنا والله العظيم أصبحت أعرف الخط الذي سيقف غنده السعر بسرعه بديهيه  ولله الحمد بكل ثقه  لذلك قمت الان بتعديل المؤشر و أعدكم أن هذا أخر تعديل لكي لا أجعل أيا منكم في حالة تشويش  أو توتر  أحبتي الخطوط البنفسجيه و الصفراء و الحمراء هذه خطوط حديثه وشغلنا عليها و خطوط قديمه متشعبه لها قوه و أهميه كبيره و هذه خطوط شهريه و أسبوعيه و جعلتها بلون كحلي غامق حتى تتضح الصوره لديكم ولكي لا تصبح الرؤيه صعبه بكثره خطوط هذه الشبكه  إخواني تسلوا بها و حاولوا فهم هذا التحليل الجميل للسعر  ملاحظه هامه جدا جدا جدا : http://www.northfinance.com/ هذا الميتا هو أصدق ميتاتريدر ولا أعمل على الميتاتريدر السويسري الذي عندهم حسابي بل أسخدم northfinance لانها حاصله على جائزه عالميه في الشارتات( وليس في المصداقيه ) هكذا أخبرني أحدهم لا أدري صحت كلامه و لكن بالفعل لا حظت هذا لان لو حذفت شمعة يوم السبت –الاحد( أي عطلتنا) ستكون كارثه و ستختلف معها الخطوط و سيصبح الدعم مقاومه و العكس صحيح يعني شوربه   تصبحون على خير .

----------


## جامح2020

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الحقيقة إليكم سر من الأسرار الخطيرة وذلك بعد بحث ودراسة تمت لأكثر من سنتين الكثير منا يدرس استراتيجيات وخطط ومؤشرات ويضع أصحاب هذه الخطط والمؤشرات شارتات تثبت صحتها ولكن عند التطبيق على أرض الواقع تجد نفسك أنك تخسر وببساطة متناهية نحن نريد أن نصل لمعادلة تتقيد به جميع الأزواج على جميع الفريمات (وهذا ضرب من الخيال) طيب ما هو السبب ولماذا هم يربحون وأنا أخسر ؟؟؟ الجواب وببساطة كاملة أن ما يصلح لزوج من العملات لا يصلح لزوج آخر  وما يصلح في فريم معين لا يصلح في فريم آخر (يعني الخمس دقائق غير العشر دقائق غير النصف ساعة غير الساعة وخلافه) والمؤشر الذي يعمل مع زوج معين على فريم معين هو نفسه لا يصلح للعمل على نفس الزوج لفريم آخر وسأضرب مثالا على ذلك يعني مؤشر RSI كلنا يعرف أن القيم الافتراضية له هي RSI(14)  ونقطة الدخول اختراق 30 صعودا والخروج اختراق 70 نزولا ولكن لدي برنامج خاص يقوم بوظيفة اسمها دراسة سلوك المضاربين ومن هذا البرنامج  نجد مثلا حسب آخر دراسة لدي الآن على مؤشر RSI  على فريم الساعة للزوج  EURGBP اليورو باوند هي كالتالي حيث يفترض أنك تاجرت بـ مليون دولار والنتيجة هي المبلغ بعد اتباع تعليمات المؤشر هو 1.003.409 أي ربحت 3409 دولار بالنسبة لرأس مالك وهو 10.000 دولار تكون نسبة الربح  هي 34 %   وقيمة المؤشر هي RSI(15)  ونقطة الدخول هي 26 ونقطة الخروج هي 69 دخل البرنامج خلالها 3 مرات ربح مرتين وخسر مرة واحدة والفترة هي من 20-04-2007 21:01   حتى  19-06-2007 12:01 طيب لو طبقنا هذا الكلام على الأربع ساعات ماذا يحصل والنتيجة هي المبلغ بعد اتباع تعليمات المؤشر هو 1030306 أي ربحت 30.306 دولار بالنسبة لرأس مالك وهو 10.000 دولار تكون نسبة الربح  هي 303 %  يا سلام ولا في الأحلام وقيمة المؤشر هي RSI(17)  ونقطة الدخول هي 21 ونقطة الخروج هي 77 دخل البرنامج خلالها مرة واحدة فقط والفترة هي من  27-10-2006 20:01  حتى  19-06-2007 12:01 طيب أليس هناك مؤشر آخر قد يربح أكثر ،،، أكيد هناك  وترقبوا مني إذا أعانني الله هدية ثمينة لا تقدر بثمن وهي دراسة سلوك المضاربين لجميع الأزواج على جميع المؤشرات لكل الفريمات وما هو الأفضل فيها ( لكن لا أحد يقول متى ،،، الله أعلم ) بس أتوقع نهاية هذا الأسبوع (و السب أنني مصمم البرنامج للعمل مع الأسهم ولدي بعض المشاكل مع العملات لأن مزود الخدمة ما هو مريحني طبعا) طيب لدينا سؤال ما هو السبب في ذلك السبب بسيط جدا وهو أن المتداولين في السوق أنواع متعددة وكل مضارب له طريقته الخاصة جدا به ،،، فمنهم السريع ومنهم اللي باله طويل وهكذا طيب ما هو الحل ؟؟؟؟؟ الأمر بالنسبة لكم أتوقع صعب جدا والله يعينكم وبالتوفيق هذا ما لدي لهذا اليوم ونفتح النفاش بهذا الموضوع والسلام عليكم

----------


## ashrafnajo

جزاك الله خير اخي جامح.

----------


## domdom

أبو الطيب أنت إنسان رائع رااااااائع

----------


## أبو الطيب

السلام عليكم :فقط للتذكير تم الخروج من عقد الشراء عند السعر246.40 و الدخول بيع عند246.60على بركة الله .مع الشكر لكل الاخوه.

----------


## kanzsea

> السلام عليكم :فقط للتذكير تم الخروج من عقد الشراء عند السعر246.40 و الدخول بيع عند246.60على بركة الله .مع الشكر لكل الاخوه.

 ممكن اعرف الهدف كام لعقد البيع و اين اضع الاستوب

----------


## bissan01

> السلام عليكم :فقط للتذكير تم الخروج من عقد الشراء عند السعر246.40 و الدخول بيع عند246.60على بركة الله .مع الشكر لكل الاخوه.

 
على اي فريم يستخدم  وماهي افضل الازواج له وشكرا

----------


## allmouafa9

البرنامج هل نفس METATRADER4  أو يختلف عليه

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

Thanks Brother Abultaib, But it will be nice to clarify more 
Dr.Ashraf

----------


## رذاذ المطر

اهلا أخي أبو الطيب
تقبل شكري العميق  لك
فعلا توقعت ا تكون نهاية موجة الشراء عند خط الترند الذي لامسه اليوم عند النقطه 246.40 لانايضا السعر كان خارج حدود البولنجر.
وكنت معطي امر مسبق باغلاق عقد الشراء وفتح عقد بيع عند نفس النقطه لاني توقعت الارتداد منها
وهدفي الان هي النقطه 244.40. وهي تقاطع الترند الاصفر مع الاحمر.
هل  الهدف صحيح. 
ارجو ان تشرح بايضاح اكثر يا اخ ابو الطيب
تقبل سلامي الحار

----------


## رذاذ المطر

> على اي فريم يستخدم وماهي افضل الازواج له وشكرا

 اسمحلي يا أخي بان ارد عليك 
تستخدم على فريم الديلي وهي لزوج الاسترليني ين (المجنون)
تقبل ودي

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

ياأخ ابوالطيب أقدر لك تعبك معنا...ولكن مايحدث الان نوع من المن....وهذا منهى عنه كما تعلم...فهل المطلوب ان نستجدى اكثر أم ماذا؟

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

بالنسبة لشرح المؤشر ابشرو خير سيكون هنا في اقرب وقت والله لم الاحظ الموضوع من قبل ولكن ان شا الله ستجدون الشرح الوافي هنا

----------


## @@ريال@@

اشغلت الناس بمؤشرك يالطيب   بس ماشفنا نتائجه لا بورشة ولا بكشف حساب  :Nono:    وشكرا على المؤشر

----------


## أبو الطيب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته :  كيف أحوال الاخوه و الاخوات إن شاء الله بخير  كيفك اخ محمود (دبي) إن شاء الله تكون بألف صحه و سلامه و أحب اسلم على الاخ عبدلي والله ذكرتني بالعبدلي لما كنت بالكويت كانت أحلى أيام العمر وكمان بدي من الاخ أشرف ما يزعل مني واسلم عليه   يا أحباب صبركم علي شوي سأشرح هذا المؤشر لكن شرحه ليس في ليله و ضحاها سأشرح كيف تميز بين الخط الصحيح و الخط الخاطئ الذي سيتوقف عنده السعر بس حلمكم علي إخواني لهذا المؤشر أربع قواعد بعد الاتكال على الله و الالتزام بهذه القواعد أضمن لك أن تمسك السوق بيد من حديد تهون عليك كثير من الاشياء وتتلافى الكثير من الاخطاء يا إخوان أنا لما كنت أقول إن شرحه يطول كنت أعني ما أقول و أن شرحه سيأتي حين تحين الفرص أقصد حين يحين وقت هذه القواعد الاربعه  سأبدأ الان بشرح القاعده الاولى و حين ييأتي دور القاعده الثانيه سأشرحها إذا أبقانا الله  القاعدة الأولى : حين يصل السعر إلى خط بنفسجي نبيع وحين يصل إلى خط أصفر نشتري و الخط الاحمر إما شراء أو بيع إذا كان الخط البنفسجي أو الاصفر بشكل مائل هذا أفضل أنواع الشراء أو البيع إذا وصل السعر إلى الخط البنفسجي المائل فإننا سنبيع كما فعلنا بالامس و لنا وقفه حين يكون الخطان بشكل أفقي و لكن هناك شرط !!!! لنفترض أننا بعنا نبقى على هذا الحال و ننتظر شمعة اليوم الذي يليه  إذا كانت هذه الشمعه تحت مستوى شمعة اليوم الذي بعنا منه نبقى عل هذا الحال حتى يخترق السعر الخط الاحمر أما إذا لم يخترق الخط الاحمر ننتظر هل السعر توقف عند تقاطع الخط الاحمر بخط أخر في هذه الحال السعر سيرتد . أما إذا كانت شمعة اليوم الثاني متلامسه مع نفس الخط و الشمعه التي بعنا منها كما في الشكل  نخرج من السوق تحت أي شكل من الاشكال حتى لو كنا على يقين أن السعر سيهبط و هذا ينطبق في حالت الشراء لذلك كنت قد خرجت من السوق بربح 16 نقطه مع أنني أرجه الهبوط   أرجو أن تفهموا ما قلت و سأكون معكم إلى أن يحين وقت القاعده الثانيه إن شاء الله

----------


## جامح2020

يا شباب من يتابع الخطوط يجد أنها تعتمد على الترندات الصاعدة والهابطة
والتجارة مع خطوط الترند ممتازة ولكن تحتاج خبرة
وبالتوفيق

----------


## lhamza

جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا الطيب، والله نعجز عن شكرك، ولا نجد أن نشكرك بأفضل من قولنا:
جازاك الله خيرًا.
أحييك وأحيي فيك رحابة صدرك وطول صبرك على إخوانك.
بالمناسبة؛ أنا من أشد المعجبيين بشعر أبي الطيب المتنبي بل هو عندي أفضل الشعراء وأقربهم إلي على الإطلاق.

----------


## no_fear22

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بارك الله فيكم جميعاً على الحوار القيم وبارك الله فيك أخينا أبو الطيب على معدنك الطيب أرفقت لك صورة عن الباوند دولار والسؤال هو كيف يتم إتخاذ القرار المناسب بمثل هذا الحال ووفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مرفق والله اعلم

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

وهنا يمكن روية ما يحدث لو وضعنا الفايبو التالي

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

مرفق

----------


## MKH

الموضوع نايم --- ليش يا ترى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رذاذ المطر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته :  كيف أحوال الاخوه و الاخوات إن شاء الله بخير  كيفك اخ محمود (دبي) إن شاء الله تكون بألف صحه و سلامه و أحب اسلم على الاخ عبدلي والله ذكرتني بالعبدلي لما كنت بالكويت كانت أحلى أيام العمر وكمان بدي من الاخ أشرف ما يزعل مني واسلم عليه   يا أحباب صبركم علي شوي سأشرح هذا المؤشر لكن شرحه ليس في ليله و ضحاها سأشرح كيف تميز بين الخط الصحيح و الخط الخاطئ الذي سيتوقف عنده السعر بس حلمكم علي إخواني لهذا المؤشر أربع قواعد بعد الاتكال على الله و الالتزام بهذه القواعد أضمن لك أن تمسك السوق بيد من حديد تهون عليك كثير من الاشياء وتتلافى الكثير من الاخطاء يا إخوان أنا لما كنت أقول إن شرحه يطول كنت أعني ما أقول و أن شرحه سيأتي حين تحين الفرص أقصد حين يحين وقت هذه القواعد الاربعه  سأبدأ الان بشرح القاعده الاولى و حين ييأتي دور القاعده الثانيه سأشرحها إذا أبقانا الله  القاعدة الأولى : حين يصل السعر إلى خط بنفسجي نبيع وحين يصل إلى خط أصفر نشتري و الخط الاحمر إما شراء أو بيع إذا كان الخط البنفسجي أو الاصفر بشكل مائل هذا أفضل أنواع الشراء أو البيع إذا وصل السعر إلى الخط البنفسجي المائل فإننا سنبيع كما فعلنا بالامس و لنا وقفه حين يكون الخطان بشكل أفقي و لكن هناك شرط !!!! لنفترض أننا بعنا نبقى على هذا الحال و ننتظر شمعة اليوم الذي يليه  إذا كانت هذه الشمعه تحت مستوى شمعة اليوم الذي بعنا منه نبقى عل هذا الحال حتى يخترق السعر الخط الاحمر أما إذا لم يخترق الخط الاحمر ننتظر هل السعر توقف عند تقاطع الخط الاحمر بخط أخر في هذه الحال السعر سيرتد . أما إذا كانت شمعة اليوم الثاني متلامسه مع نفس الخط و الشمعه التي بعنا منها كما في الشكل  نخرج من السوق تحت أي شكل من الاشكال حتى لو كنا على يقين أن السعر سيهبط و هذا ينطبق في حالت الشراء لذلك كنت قد خرجت من السوق بربح 16 نقطه مع أنني أرجه الهبوط   أرجو أن تفهموا ما قلت و سأكون معكم إلى أن يحين وقت القاعده الثانيه إن شاء الله

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أين انت يااخينا ابا الطيب
عسا ان يكون ما منعك عنا خيرا.
اعتقد اننا اليوم قد وصلنا الى احد الخطوط الحمراء حسب المؤشر واعتقد اننا في حاجه لقاعده للدخول
لانه كما قلت عند وصول السعر للخط الاحمر فانه سيكون اما بيع او شراء.
وقد وضعت اوردر شراء قبل الخط 10نقاط وتفعل  وسانتظر اغلاق اليوم اذا كان فوق الخط فساستمر وانكانتحته  ساغلق وابيع لقدعاملته كخطترند في التحليل الفني . 
هل ما فعلت صحيح
ارجو الاستمرار أخي ابوالطيب
تقبل ودي

----------


## الغلبان

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته :  كيف أحوال الاخوه و الاخوات إن شاء الله بخير  كيفك اخ محمود (دبي) إن شاء الله تكون بألف صحه و سلامه و أحب اسلم على الاخ عبدلي والله ذكرتني بالعبدلي لما كنت بالكويت كانت أحلى أيام العمر وكمان بدي من الاخ أشرف ما يزعل مني واسلم عليه   يا أحباب صبركم علي شوي سأشرح هذا المؤشر لكن شرحه ليس في ليله و ضحاها سأشرح كيف تميز بين الخط الصحيح و الخط الخاطئ الذي سيتوقف عنده السعر بس حلمكم علي إخواني لهذا المؤشر أربع قواعد بعد الاتكال على الله و الالتزام بهذه القواعد أضمن لك أن تمسك السوق بيد من حديد تهون عليك كثير من الاشياء وتتلافى الكثير من الاخطاء يا إخوان أنا لما كنت أقول إن شرحه يطول كنت أعني ما أقول و أن شرحه سيأتي حين تحين الفرص أقصد حين يحين وقت هذه القواعد الاربعه  سأبدأ الان بشرح القاعده الاولى و حين ييأتي دور القاعده الثانيه سأشرحها إذا أبقانا الله  القاعدة الأولى : حين يصل السعر إلى خط بنفسجي نبيع وحين يصل إلى خط أصفر نشتري و الخط الاحمر إما شراء أو بيع إذا كان الخط البنفسجي أو الاصفر بشكل مائل هذا أفضل أنواع الشراء أو البيع إذا وصل السعر إلى الخط البنفسجي المائل فإننا سنبيع كما فعلنا بالامس و لنا وقفه حين يكون الخطان بشكل أفقي و لكن هناك شرط !!!! لنفترض أننا بعنا نبقى على هذا الحال و ننتظر شمعة اليوم الذي يليه  إذا كانت هذه الشمعه تحت مستوى شمعة اليوم الذي بعنا منه نبقى عل هذا الحال حتى يخترق السعر الخط الاحمر أما إذا لم يخترق الخط الاحمر ننتظر هل السعر توقف عند تقاطع الخط الاحمر بخط أخر في هذه الحال السعر سيرتد . أما إذا كانت شمعة اليوم الثاني متلامسه مع نفس الخط و الشمعه التي بعنا منها كما في الشكل  نخرج من السوق تحت أي شكل من الاشكال حتى لو كنا على يقين أن السعر سيهبط و هذا ينطبق في حالت الشراء لذلك كنت قد خرجت من السوق بربح 16 نقطه مع أنني أرجه الهبوط   أرجو أن تفهموا ما قلت و سأكون معكم إلى أن يحين وقت القاعده الثانيه إن شاء الله

 هل يوجد هناك امل في شرح باقي القواعد ؟؟  
بصراحة المؤشر يستاهل .. المتابعة الجادة ..  
الله المستعان

----------


## سمير صيام

نتمنى من اخونا ابو الطيب استكمال الموضوع وننتظر منه باقى القواعد وبعض الامثلة عليه

----------


## أبو الطيب

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته* *أعتذر أشد الاعتذار عن سبب تأخري أيها الاحبه* *أرجوكم أعذروني و قدروا ظرفي الله يخليكم*  *القاعده الثانيه :*  *إذا و صل السعر إلى خط شهري أو أسبوعي قديم ذي اللون الكحلي نبيع أو نشتري كما في الشكل التالي* *ربما يتجاوز السعر أحد الخطان بقليل*  *تنبيه :* *إخواني أرجوكم ثم أرجوكم لا تشتروا أو تبيعوا إلا على الديمو لانني لا أريد أن أحمل نفسي مسؤوليه خساره أي أحد منكم فهذا المؤشر كي تفهمه يجب عليك دراسته لفتره لا تقل عن 6 أشهر*  *يعني يا إخوان مو بيوم وليله نستطيع أن نعتمد عليه و لكن إن شاء الله حين تفهمه بشكل صحيح ستصل إلى*  *إلى مرحله تميز فيها الخط الصحيح عن الخاطئ و أين سيتوقف السعر و أين سيكون الهدف*  *إن شاء الله سأكون معكم*  *أخي العبدلي طريقتك صحيحه 100% باركك الله .*  *أخي سمير شرفني ردك الكريم و إن شاء الله أكون عند حسن ظنك أنت و الاخوه* *بارك الله فيكم جميعا .*

----------


## أبو الطيب

أخي الحبيب الغلبان سأكون معك إن شاء الله باركك الله

----------


## تريدر2000

مشكور أخي الطيب على مساعدتك أخوانك .
هل هذه الخطوط تصلح لجميع العملات أو فقط الباوند\ين ؟؟

----------


## allmouafa9

> أخي الحبيب الغلبان سأكون معك إن شاء الله باركك الله

 اهلا اخي الطيب وشكرا لرجوعك ارجو منك فتح موضوع جديد مستقل لتعيد فتح الموضوع من جديد مستقل بذاته وتعيد الشرح من جديد القاعدة الأولى ثم نواصل مع بعضنا واختبار المؤشر وفهمة ونعطيه المدة التي يستحقها لأنه بالفعل مؤشر يستحق المتابعة بالفعل وفيه خطوط قوية اذا احسن استعمالة ويمكن تصبح استراتيجية ونستطيع اظافة افكار جديدة لتحديد نقاط الدخول والخروج وألاهداف وشكرا على الرد مسبقا

----------


## المركز المصري

اخي ابو الطيب بارك الله لك في اهلك ومالك وولدك ورزقك
والهمك الصواب اينما كنت واينما توجهت
وجعلك نفعا للمسلمين اجمعين
اللهم اامين

----------


## أبو الطيب

تحقق شرط من شروط القاعدة الاولى

----------


## ABU-NOOR

جزاك الله خير اخي يا ابا الطيب  متابعين معاك انشاء الله  ماذا بخصوص القاعدة الثالثه والرابعة وياريت تكون معنا اكثر انشاء الله بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان اعمالك انشاء الله

----------


## الفقير الى الله

يا جماعه في المشاركتين 169 و180 تبع اخونا ابو الطيب في شارتات مرفقه بس للاسف مش ظاهره عندي هل حد عندو نفس المشكله

----------


## lhamza

الفقير إلى الله: //* يا جماعه في المشاركتين 169 و180 تبع اخونا ابو الطيب في شارتات مرفقه بس للاسف مش ظاهره عندي هل حد عندو نفس المشكله *// أنا أيضا لا تظهر عندي الصور الرجاء ممن لديه الصور أن يضعها لنا وجازاكم الله خيرا

----------


## *الرفاعي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
يا أخوان أولا نشكر أخونا أبو الطيب 
ثانيا 
أريدكم الآن أن تشاركوني فيما استخرجته 
أريدكم أن تضعوا التمبلت الخاص بأخونا ابو الطيب
و تضيفوا عليه البولينغر باند
ولاحظوا ما يلي:    
1- عند إختراق السعر للبولينغر العلوي كان أم السفلي وعند إختراقه لخط البولينغر وملامسته لإحدى خطوط الترند الخاصة بأخونا أبو الطيب فهذا معناه خروج من الصقفة والدخول بعكسها .
2- عند إختراقه للبولينغر باند العلوي أم السفلي ولم يلامس خطوط أخونا أبو الطيب فمعناه لا خروج .

----------


## *الرفاعي*

عارفييييييييييييييين ايش معناه
الدخول من أعلى نقطة والخروج من أدنى نقطة .
و الدخول من أدنى نقطة والخروج من أعلى نقطة :Yikes3:  
جربوهاااااا

----------


## *الرفاعي*

وهذه أخرى

----------


## *الرفاعي*

صدقوني لو ضبطت   
ايامنا راح تكون  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## فهد الكويت

ماشاءالله عليك يارفاعي اتوقع لك التوفيق في هذا المجال 
الله يبارك فيك وفي عملك
بجد اظافتك مميزة للموضوع

----------


## أسامة أمين

مشكووور وبالتوفيق

----------


## domdom

الله الله الله مااحلاك يالرفاعي عجبتني كثير كثير  و ياريت تفتح موضوع مستقل حتى نتعاون مع بعض و يكون إسمه البولينغر و خطوط أبو الطيب بعيون الرفاعي  ياريت بارك الله بيك

----------


## الفقير الى الله

المشكله يا اخي رفاعي مش علطول بتظبط هذه الفكره  انظر للشارت وشوف الحالتين المرفقتين

----------


## *الرفاعي*

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين أخواني 
أخوي الفقير إلى الله 
أنا عملي على فريم 4 ساعات
وإنت على الديلي 
جربها

----------


## رذاذ المطر

ازيدك من الشعر بيت يا رفاعي باشا
جرب تضع البولنجر 20 بس غير الانحراف من 2 الى 3 على شارت الاربع ساعات
واذا تلامس خط من خطوط ابو الطيب مع البولنجر 20و0و3  نقطة دخول وخروج بدقه اكبر من 98 بالميه جربها وشوف ودعيلي.

----------


## domdom

والله يا شباب رح تكون فكره عجب و خلينا نضع الستوب لوز من 10 - 15 نقطه فقط أعلى أو أسفل خطوط أبو الطيب

----------


## fundays22

اخي الكريم ابو الطيب استحلفك بالله العلي العظيم ان تكمل شرحك للموشر
بالله عليك يا اخي الكريم اكمل الشرح ونحن في انتظارك
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## domdom

و هذا بعض الشرح حسب ما فهمت

----------


## الغلبان

أنا أراه ممتاز على فريم 4 ساعات ..  
الله المستعان

----------


## *الرفاعي*

أخوي العبدلي أريدك أن تلاحظ الفرق  :Thumb:   
و إنت الحكم يا عمو فهيم :Clap:

----------


## *الرفاعي*

لنقل أنها محققة بإذن الله 
99%

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

Dear Omar Elsheref
Dear Abueltaib 
I want both of you to remember our late ALWAFI and read FAT7A on his soul
Both of you always say that we learned alot from this forum!!!,so how will you return this favour???....You will never know
We dont need anything from both of you cause one day, you`ll meet one of us may be in the street or in a hospital but we `ll be more generous than you 
Dr.Ashraf
Surgeon

----------


## *الرفاعي*

السلام عليكم  
بما أن أساس الفكرة كانت من أخونا عمر الشريف و إضافة أخونا أبو الطيب 
نتمنى أن يتم فتح موضوع مستقل كورشة 
للعمل على ما أوجدناه
من فكرة نعتبرها ممتازة من ناحيتنا 
و جيده من قبلكم 
و شكرا لكم ووضعها الله في موازيين حسناتكم

----------


## امجد محمد

> لنقل أنها محققة بإذن الله 
> 99%

 اخى الكريم رفاعى ........... 
ارجوك ...... افتح موضوع جديد  
و اعتقد ان انا مش اول واحد يطلب منك الطلب ده ......... 
ناقش فكرتك و قول وجهة نظرك و قول على الفرص و السوق شغال ......... 
لانى  ملاحظ ان الموضوع هنا هايبتدى ياخد نفس سكة الفزورة .......

----------


## euro trader

نعم هناك استراتيجيات تداول تقود السعر وتحدد لك اماكن الدخول والخروج ولكنها تستخدم على الفريمات الصغيره ( الخمس دقائق والربع ساعه ) ,,

----------


## koko

الى الرفاعى و عبدلى و امجودى
الله يوفقكم
و لكن يا ريت الرابط شرح المؤشر او شرح للمؤشر بالتفصيل الممل و وضعة فى اول صفحة و خاصة الفرق بين الالوان

----------


## امجد محمد

> الى الرفاعى و عبدلى و امجودى
> الله يوفقكم
> و لكن يا ريت الرابط شرح المؤشر او شرح للمؤشر بالتفصيل الممل و وضعة فى اول صفحة و خاصة الفرق بين الالوان

 يا اخ koko........ مساء الفل 
انا كل اللى قدرت اعمله ان اجمع المشاركات بتاعت اخونا ابو الطيب اللى كان بيشرح فيها بنفسه بعيدا عن اجتهادات الاخوة الكرام جزاهم الله كل خير 
الملف موجود فى المرفقات و كمان موجود المؤشر و التمبليت عشان اللى عايزه ما يقعدش يدور عليه فى المشاركات السابقه

----------


## أبو الطيب

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*  *كيف الأخوان إنشاء الله بخير*   *أولا أحب أشكر كل أخ شارك و قدم وجهة نظره سواء بالسلب أو الايجاب و كل من دافع عني ولا ألوم كل من شكك بقدرة مؤشري* *لكن ألوم كل من يعتقد أني كاذب أو مراوغ لذلك أقولها بكل صدق ما عاذ الله أن أكون من الكاذبين أو المراوغين*   *أتدرون لماذا أولا لخوفي من الله تعالى و ثانيا احتراما لصورة الشخص التي أضعها على توقيعي و ثالثا احتراما لأبو الطيب المتنبي رحمه الله الذي شغل بالي و كياني منذ الطفولة*   *فكيف أدعي شيئا ثم أخلف به*   *أحب أن أتوجه إلى الأخوه الكرام من الاخ عمر الشريف و أنا أعتذر إذا بدر مني سوء فهم بحقه إلى الاخ العبدلي بارك الله به و إلى الاخ دمدم حبيب القلب و أيضا لن أنسى صاحب الطله البهيه أخي أمجد حتى أني ظننت أنه أخو لشخص أعرفه في الرياض إسمه خليل*  * و أيضا أشكر كل من الاخ حسان و الاخ باوند وكل إنسان نسيت أسمه و أرجو أن يعذرني كل شخص من أخ و أخت راسلني و لم أرد عليه  أو شارك  في موضوع الاخ عمر و الشكر الاول و الاخير لله عز وجل*  *أيها الاحبه و أخص الأخوان حسان وباوند : بالله عليكم أروني أين راوغت و كيف فكرت ثم فكرت وو ضعت هذا المؤشر العادي حسب قول أحدكم و الذي كان يمتلكه من زمان*  *إخواني إسمحوا لي أن أقول لكم أنكم مبتدئون ولا تملكون أي خبره في هذا المجال  مع كل الاحترام و الحب*  *و هذا ما كنت اخشاه  لذلك كنت مصر على عدم شرح هذا المؤشر خوفي أن يسألني شخص جديد في هذا الباع و يريدني أن أفهمه البورصه من الالف إلى الياء*   *بالله عليكم إنظروا إلى عدد مشاركاتي التي لم تتجاوز الستين !!!  لذلك أنصحكم بالبدء من جديد والتعلم و تقبل الخساره بصدر رحب و الحذر في حالت الربح*   *إخواني تخيلوا أني فتحت موضوع و كان عنوانه توصيات مضمونه بنسبه 99.999%*  *و أنني أعطيت مثلا توصيه شراء المجنون عند خط شهري قديم و الهدف عند الخط الشهري القادم ولكن قبل أن يصل السعر إلى الهدف المحدد تحقق شرط من شروط القاعده الاولى كما حدث قبل يوميين و قلت لكم يرجى الخروج من السوق و الاكتفاء بربح 300 نقطه  قبل أن نخسرهم بالله عليكم أليست هذه توصيه مضمونه بنسبة 99.999%*   *ثم قلت لكم يرجى شراء المجنون عند نفس الخط الشهري الذي إشترينا منه أول مره*  *و ربحنا أيضا  300 نقطه و تحقق شرط من شروط القاعد الاولى فخرجنا و أخذانا بيع عند تقاطع الخطان الاصفر و الاحمر  كما فعل الاخ دمدم أليست هذه توصيه ناجحه بنسبة 99.999%*   *أخ دمدم أنت بدأت تفهم اللعبه  و أتـمنى على باقي الاخوه أن يفهموها*   *لنفترض أن السعر و صل إلى الخط الشهري و أننا أردنا الشراء و شترينا بالفعل*  *ولكن السعر عند الساعه ال 12 بعد منتصف الليل لامست الشمعه الجديده نفس الذي لامسته الشمعه التي إشترينا منها فخرجنا من السوق بربح زهيد أو بدون ربح  حسب القاعده الاولى مو أحسن ما نعاند السوق و نمشي عكسه و نخسر كل يلي كسبنا أو نخسر كل رصيدنا*  *أليس عندما أقول لكم أخرجوا من السوق أليست هذه توصيه أو  ضمان مضمون بنسبة 99.999% حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل*  *لذلك سأقول لكم على سر خطيييييييير واضح أمامكم كيف صارت سر وواضح ؟؟؟؟*  *القاعدة الأولى** أضمن لك إذا ما عملت بها بشكل صحيح أنك لن تخسر أبدا*  *ولكن إنشاء الله سأشرح باقي القواعد حين يحين و قتها *  *بالنسبه للقاعدة الرابعه فهي نادرة الحدوث  و هيني بقولها أرجوكم لا تلحوا علي بشرحها ربما يطول وقتها كما أسلفت*  *وسأكون معكم إن شاء الله و بارك الله بكم*

----------


## طلال السميري

تنبيه!!!  أخواني اعتذر من جميع الإخوة وذلك لحذف المشاركات الخارجة من الموضوع والتي في النهاية ستثير المشاكل،،  الموضوع أمامكم الآن فمن كان مهتم بالموضوع ويحب متابعته كما هو فله ذلك ومن كان الموضوع يضايقه فليدع الموضوع ويدع من يرغب المشاركة فيه أن يشارك دون تدخل،،  هذا تنبيه أخير!!!  ونحن في الإدارة لن نجد حرجا في إيقاف أي عضوية تتطاول في ردودها,  شكرا

----------


## أبو الطيب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله   فقط للتنويه الخط الاحمر العلوي سنتعامل معه على أنه شرط من شروط القاعده الاولى و سنخرج من السوق عند وصول السعر إليه أو الاقتراب منه    كلامي واضح إن هبط السعرللخط الاحمرالسفلي  دون أي تقاطع مع خط آخر معنى هذا  أن السعر سيتجه إلى خط أصفر عندها سنشتري أو سنشتري عند تقاطع الخط الاحمر السفلي مع الخط القديم الكحلي  أما إذا إرتد السعر من فراغ دون أي خط موجود عندها سنبدأ بشرح القاعده الثالثه إن شاء الله  الله يوفقكم .

----------


## محمد الوزير

السلام عليكم كيف حال الاخوه وكيف حال الاخ ابو الطيب اكو سؤال  وهو الاستراتجيه في اي فريم نعمل بها اليومي ام الساعات .................
ومع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## رذاذ المطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله اخي محمد
المؤشر يعمل على فريم الديلي وعملة الاسترليني ين كما اقترح و قال اخي ابوالطيب
تقبل ودي

----------


## domdom

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله   فقط للتنويه الخط الاحمر العلوي سنتعامل معه على أنه شرط من شروط القاعده الاولى و سنخرج من السوق عند وصول السعر إليه أو الاقتراب منه   كلامي واضح إن هبط السعرللخط الاحمرالسفلي دون أي تقاطع مع خط آخر معنى هذا  أن السعر سيتجه إلى خط أصفر عندها سنشتري أو سنشتري عند تقاطع الخط الاحمر السفلي مع الخط القديم الكحلي أما إذا إرتد السعر من فراغ دون أي خط موجود عندها سنبدأ بشرح القاعده الثالثه إن شاء الله  الله يوفقكم .

 يا أبو الطيب مالي عارف شو بدي أقلك روح الله يجعل أيامك عسل 
و ضعت أمر خروج عند طلبك و خالفت شروطك شوي ووضعت أمر شراء بعد الخط الاحمر العلوي
و ربحت 75نقطه و الان أنا خارج السوق 
كيف إخترعت هذه الطريقه والله هذه الطريقه هي حل الفوركس و أقولها بصوت عالي هذه الطريقه لا يوجد فيها خساره إذا عرفنا متى نخرج من السوق فقط شوية تركيز
روح الله يجعل أيامك عسل يا عسل

----------


## ABU-NOOR

الاخ ابو الطيب
هل المفروض الدخول في عقد بيع جديد من نقطة الخروج التي اشرت اليها  في  مشاركتك الاخيرة نظرا لان الخط الاحمر العلوي يمثل خط الارتداد العلوي وبانتظار الذهاب الى الهدف المتوقع ؟  ام
 هل يجب الانتظار لنرى اغلاق هذا اليوم لنحدد التصرف بعد ؟ ام ماهو المفروض ؟ 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد الوزير

السلام عليكم ...
اشكرك اخوي العبدلي على جوابك للسؤال بس حبيت اعلق على النقطه التي ذكرها اخونا في الله ابو الطيب في الرسم كيف عرف السعر سوف يصل للمنطقه الخروج ووصلها فعلا اليوم وكسر الخط الاحمر وهل يمكن ان نعتبر عند كسر الخط الاحمرنقطه دخول شراء  
والسؤال الثاني: كيف نعرف ان الخط الاحمر مثلا كما في الرسم الذي رفقته منطقة دخول بيع او شراء وكم يفضل  الستوب لوس للاستراتيجيه........واسف على اسالتي الكثيره 
ومع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## أبو الطيب

*القاعدة الثالثة*  *حين يرتد السعر من منطقة فراغ أي لا يوجد أي خط*   *ننتظر كسر الخط الأول أيا كان لونه أحمر , بنفسجي ,أصفر ,كحلي* *و نقوم بالشراء كما في الشكل*   *الخط الأول كان لونه أحمر هنا*     *أخي دمدم أنت لم تخالف شروطي و عملت على القاعده الثالثه*   *إخواني لا أنصح بالعمل على هذه القاعده إلا للمحترفين الواثقين أن السعر سيرتفع و أنصح بالخروج من السوق*   *أخي الكريم أختي الكريمه إياكم ثم إياكم الندم في حال رأيتم السعر يرتفع كما حدث اليوم و تقولوا ياريتنا شرينا*  *نصيحه إكتفوا بالخروج من السوق دون أي ربح لأن هذه العمله من أخطر العمل و فرصها أكثر منها مافي و الخير قادم إن شاء الله*  *إخواني ربما يستصعب بعضكم ما أشرح !!! هذا هو حال بورصة العملات لذلك لا أمانع في إضافة بعض المؤشرات إذا أردتم*  *ريثما تتعودون على هذا التحليل فمن أراد أن يضع مؤشرات إضافيه فلا بأس في ذلك و لا تنسوا القاعده الاولى فهي التي ستحميكم من أي خسائر إن شاء الله*   *أخي محمد الوزير عليك بقراءة جميع القواعد حتى تستوعب ما أقول* *أخي أبو النور لا نشتري أو نبيع أبدا إعتمادا على الخط الاحمر فقط إلا في حالات نادة ستكون في آخر قاعده و هي القاعد الرابعه*   *و بارك الله بكم*

----------


## [email protected]

شكرا اخي الطيب على تعاونك فانت فعلا طيب ولا يهمك من النقد والكلام واستمر وفقك الله

----------


## الغلبان

> *القاعدة الثالثة*  *حين يرتد السعر من منطقة فراغ أي لا يوجد أي خط*   *ننتظر كسر الخط الأول أيا كان لونه أحمر , بنفسجي ,أصفر ,كحلي* *و نقوم بالشراء كما في الشكل*   *الخط الأول كان لونه أحمر هنا*     *أخي دمدم أنت لم تخالف شروطي و عملت على القاعده الثالثه*   *إخواني لا أنصح بالعمل على هذه القاعده إلا للمحترفين الواثقين أن السعر سيرتفع و أنصح بالخروج من السوق*   *أخي الكريم أختي الكريمه إياكم ثم إياكم الندم في حال رأيتم السعر يرتفع كما حدث اليوم و تقولوا ياريتنا شرينا*  *نصيحه إكتفوا بالخروج من السوق دون أي ربح لأن هذه العمله من أخطر العمل و فرصها أكثر منها مافي و الخير قادم إن شاء الله*  *إخواني ربما يستصعب بعضكم ما أشرح !!! هذا هو حال بورصة العملات لذلك لا أمانع في إضافة بعض المؤشرات إذا أردتم*  *ريثما تتعودون على هذا التحليل فمن أراد أن يضع مؤشرات إضافيه فلا بأس في ذلك و لا تنسوا القاعده الاولى فهي التي ستحميكم من أي خسائر إن شاء الله*   *أخي محمد الوزير عليك بقراءة جميع القواعد حتى تستوعب ما أقول* *أخي أبو النور لا نشتري أو نبيع أبدا إعتمادا على الخط الاحمر فقط إلا في حالات نادة ستكون في آخر قاعده و هي القاعد الرابعه*   *و بارك الله بكم*

 وجب القول الآن   كفيت ووفيت .. وجزاك الله خير ...

----------


## رذاذ المطر

شكرا جزيلا
فيانتظار القاعده الرابعه متى ما شاء ربي

----------


## fundays22

اخي الكريم الفاضل ابو الطيب
اولا والله انا وبقيت اخوتي عاجزين عن شكر حضرتك بما تفضلت بة
اقسم بالله العلي العظيم انك انسان تحب الخير لكل الناس وهذه ميزة غير موجودة عند البعض الا ما رحم الله تعالي
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
اخي عندي كام استفسار وارجو من الله تعالي التوفيق لك في الجواب علي هذة الاسئلة
بالله عليك اريد الاجابه من حضرتك والا تقول لي اقرا المشاركات فانا هنامن بداية الموضوع ولكن توجد اشياء بالنسبة لي غامضة بعض الشي
الاول
افترضا اني دخلت بيع في صفقة وفي طريق الصفقة توجد خطوط بنفسجية فقط هل السعر ممن ان يقف عند احد هذة الخطوط ام انها كدة كدة خطوط بيع وهيستمر لتحقيق الهدف
والعكس اذا دخلت شراء وفي طريق الصفقة لتحديد الهدف عدة خطوط صفراء هل سيتوقف عند احداها ام سيستمر 
ثانيا
كيف استطيع تمميز الخط الذي سوف يقف عندة السعر يعني هل يوجد شرط بالنسبة للخط الذي سوف يقف عندة السعر  
ثالثا
هل ممكن اتابع الصفقة علي الفريمت التي اقل من اليومي يعني اتابع مثلا  علي الاربع ساعات والا دة عادي
انا اسف جدا علي الاطالة بس بالله عليك منتظر اجابتك علي اسئلتي
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
في انتظارك

----------


## أبو الطيب

> اخي الكريم الفاضل ابو الطيب
> اولا والله انا وبقيت اخوتي عاجزين عن شكر حضرتك بما تفضلت بة
> اقسم بالله العلي العظيم انك انسان تحب الخير لكل الناس وهذه ميزة غير موجودة عند البعض الا ما رحم الله تعالي
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
> اخي عندي كام استفسار وارجو من الله تعالي التوفيق لك في الجواب علي هذة الاسئلة
> بالله عليك اريد الاجابه من حضرتك والا تقول لي اقرا المشاركات فانا هنامن بداية الموضوع ولكن توجد اشياء بالنسبة لي غامضة بعض الشي
> الاول
> افترضا اني دخلت بيع في صفقة وفي طريق الصفقة توجد خطوط بنفسجية فقط هل السعر ممن ان يقف عند احد هذة الخطوط ام انها كدة كدة خطوط بيع وهيستمر لتحقيق الهدف
> والعكس اذا دخلت شراء وفي طريق الصفقة لتحديد الهدف عدة خطوط صفراء هل سيتوقف عند احداها ام سيستمر 
> ...

   أخي الحبيب العبدلي فهمت عليك و سأجاوبك بكل شيء بس إنت أأمر و نحنا بخدمتك  أخي عبدلي الخطوط البنفسجيه هي خطوط بيع في حال بعنا و كان هناك بعض هذه الخطوط على الطريق سيكون تأثيرها ضعيفا بإذن الله  رغم أنها تعطي أحيانا بعض الدعم  في حال كان دعمها قويا و هذا شيء نادر جدا جدا ننتظر حتى إختراق الشمعه للخط الذي يعلوا هذا الخط البنفسجي  عندها سنكون أمام حاله شبيه بالقاعدة الثالثه وهذا شيء نادر لذلك سأرسم خط بيدي على الشارت ليكن لونه بنفسجي عريض   ننتظر حتى إخراق الشمعه للخط الذي فوقه و بإمكاننا الدخول شراء رغم أني أفضل الخروج من السوق من دون أي ربح    ثانيا كيف نميز الخط الذي سيقف عنده السعر   الخط الصحيح هو الخط الاخير سواء كان أعلى أو أسفل الشارت و خير الخطوط هو البنفسجي في خال البيع و الاصفر في حال الشراء و إذا كان هذا الخط متقاطع مع خط آخر هذا شيء يا محلاه أحسن و أحسن لكن ربما السعر لا يصله حسب القاعده الاولى كما حدث قبل يومين كنت أرجح الصعود و بقوه نحو الخط البنفسجي ولكن تحقق شرط من شروط القاعده الاولى و هبط 300 نقطه   ثالثا إستخدمت هذه الخطوط على الاربع ساعات و يمكن تطبيق هذه القواعد عليها بكل أمان لكن ما أخشاه هو السرعه في تنفيذ أمر الخروج من السوق يعني أنا إستصعبت هذه الفكره ربما يتحقق شرط من شروط القاعد الاولى و تخرج من السوق أو تضع أمر خروج و بعد قليل يتحقق شرط القاعده الثالثه تقوم ما تلحق  أخي العبدلي أغلب الناجحون في هذا المجال كانوا يستخدمون فيرم الدايلي حتى تتوفر نظره أعمق و مدى أكبر للسوق   لا مانع من تجربة بعض الطرق على ال 4 ساعات كما فعل أخونا الرفاعي لكنني لا أريد أن أغير طريقتي هذه و لا أجرأ صراحة  أخي العبدلي أصبحت أعرف الخط الذي سيقف عنده السعر من تلقاء نفسي والله !!! شيء في داخلى يقول لي هذا هو الخط الصحيح ؟؟؟هذا الشيء لا يأتي بيوم و ليله و إنما بعد الممارسه الطويله على هذا المؤشر   أخي العبدلي أنا أعمل على هذا المؤشر مما يقارب العام و النصف و بدأت وكلي أمل أن أصل إلى المليون الاول بأسرع وقت و أرى هذا الشيء قريبا إذا أراد الله و إذا لم يرد الحمد لله الحمد لله قدر الله و ما شاء فعل    أخي العبدلي بعد هذه الأحداث التي لمت بأمتنا لم يبقى في عيني نفس لا بمال و لا بزواج ولا بشيء سوى أن ألقى ربي مجاهدا في سبيله وأريد المال من أجل إعلاء كلمة الله في الارض و دعم المجاهدين والله والله فهذه الدنيا لا تساوى جناح بعوضه عندك و عندي و عند كل مؤمن    بارك الله بك و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسب أنت و كل الاخوه .

----------


## domdom

اخي أبو الطيب  بارك الله بك و جزاك الله خيرا على كل ما قلته   فقط إقتراح  لماذا لا نبيع الان بدل من الخروج من السوق عند تحقق الشرط  الاول  هذا فقط إقتراح و أرجو أنلا أكون أثقلت عليك  و شكرا

----------


## ABU-NOOR

الاخ ابو الطيب السلام عليكم
هل هذه فرصة بيع حسب القاعدة الثانية ؟
 الدخول من الخط الغامق الشهري والاسبوعي والخروج عند اول خط شهري او اسبوعي مع مراقبة شمعة يوم الخميس اذا لامست نفس خط الدخول نخرج من الصفقة .
مرفق الشارت 
جزاك الله خيرا همسة اخي الطيب يا طيب الهم  والله واحد اخي الكريم لكنها سنة الله في الحياة الاستخلاف في الارض بكل ما سن الله من سنن لذلك  ثم  "لنبلوكم ايكم احسن عملا "

----------


## أبو الطيب

> اخي أبو الطيب بارك الله بك و جزاك الله خيرا على كل ما قلته  فقط إقتراح لماذا لا نبيع الان بدل من الخروج من السوق عند تحقق الشرط الاول هذا فقط إقتراح و أرجو أنلا أكون أثقلت عليك  و شكرا

 أخي دمدم  أقسم بالله أني بايع معقولة أضيع 300 نقطه قبل يومين عندما هبط السعر مثل صاروخ جو- أرض لكن لا أستطيع أن أقول للناس بيعوا لا أريد لأي مبتدأ أن يجد نفسه في مأزق و لا يدري كيف الخروج منه  أما لو كنت أنا عم أضع توصيه  دون هذا المؤشر كنت قلت بيعوا لذلك يا إخوان أرجوكم  أعملوا على هذا المؤشر لمده لا تنقص عن 6 أشهر و بعد ذلك أن متأكد أنكم ستبيعون و تشترون في الوقت المناسب  أخي دمدم فقط كل ما أريد منك دراسة هذا المؤشر أنت و الاخوه على الديمو و لا مانع من ابتكار بعض الطرق المساعدة   بارككم الله جميعا

----------


## أبو الطيب

أخي أبو النور أنا بايع و سأخرج من البيع إذا إرتفع السعر اعلى الخط الشهري و سأدخل بيع مره أخرى عند تقاطع البنفسجي مع الاصفر 
بارك الله بك   
نعم القاعده الثانيه محققه الان لكن الخط البنفسجي حديث و دائما أعطيه أولويه أن يصل إليه السعر
ولن أخسر شيء إذا إرتفع السعر لهذا الخط

----------


## أبو الطيب

> اخي الكريم الفاضل ابو الطيب
> اولا والله انا وبقيت اخوتي عاجزين عن شكر حضرتك بما تفضلت بة
> اقسم بالله العلي العظيم انك انسان تحب الخير لكل الناس وهذه ميزة غير موجودة عند البعض الا ما رحم الله تعالي
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
> اخي عندي كام استفسار وارجو من الله تعالي التوفيق لك في الجواب علي هذة الاسئلة
> بالله عليك اريد الاجابه من حضرتك والا تقول لي اقرا المشاركات فانا هنامن بداية الموضوع ولكن توجد اشياء بالنسبة لي غامضة بعض الشي
> الاول
> افترضا اني دخلت بيع في صفقة وفي طريق الصفقة توجد خطوط بنفسجية فقط هل السعر ممن ان يقف عند احد هذة الخطوط ام انها كدة كدة خطوط بيع وهيستمر لتحقيق الهدف
> والعكس اذا دخلت شراء وفي طريق الصفقة لتحديد الهدف عدة خطوط صفراء هل سيتوقف عند احداها ام سيستمر 
> ...

  
هههههههه بتعرف يا أخ فن دايز 22 دموعي نزلت قد ما إضحكت على حالي   :Cry Smile:  
و أنا نازل أقول العبدلي العبدلي 
على كل كلكم حبايب قلبي و أكيد ما في فرق بين كل الاخوه و أرجو إني أكون جاوبتك 
وشكرا على الاسئله .

----------


## fundays22

> هههههههه بتعرف يا أخ فن دايز 22 دموعي نزلت قد ما إضحكت على حالي   
> و أنا نازل أقول العبدلي العبدلي 
> على كل كلكم حبايب قلبي و أكيد ما في فرق بين كل الاخوه و أرجو إني أكون جاوبتك 
> وشكرا على الاسئله .

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب ابو الطيب
يا اخي كلنا هنا اخوة في الله وانا يسعدني ويشرفني ان نكون انا واخي الكريم العبدلي
واحد  فهو نعم الاخ والصديق 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو الطيب 
ربنا يبارك فيك ويبارك لك في رزقك وبيتك واهلك 
اللهم امين يارب العالمين

----------


## sgr

الاخ ابو الطيب ممكن ترد على المشاركه رقم 172

----------


## أبو الطيب

> الاخ ابو الطيب ممكن ترد على المشاركه رقم 172

     أخي الكريم آمل أن تجد جوابا في هذا الشرح  بارك الله بك   إخواني سأتغيب لفترة لا بأس بها و أي جديد سأكون معكم  فعذروني حفظكم الله

----------


## عبد المهيمن

السلام عليكم 
انا من فترة اتابع الموضوع  لا اقول لا يوجد مؤشرات تسبق السعر ولا اقول يوجد ايضا وذلك لقلة معرفتي او قلة تجريب المؤشرات و لكن عن قناعة انه من يبحث لابد ان يجد اجابة 
بالنسبة للمؤشر الذي ارفقه الاخ ابو الطيب 
من وجهة نظري لا يعتبر مؤشر يسبق السعر فهو لا يتعدى كونه معتمدا على رسم ترندات  معينة و اجراء تقاطعات بينها
وهذا اعتقد اغلب الاخوة يعرفون موضوعه يعني موضوع رسم ترندات 
يعني باختصار يمكن ان نرسم ترند معين هابط و صاعد و نتوقع فيمااا لو هبط السعر اين سيجد دعم وفيما لو ارتفع اين سيجد مقاومة ولكن لا نتسطيع ان نجزم بان الحركة القادمة ستكون هبوط او نزول 
بس الحق يقال هو مؤشر قوي يحدد  لك نقاط مقاومة ودعم قوية ولكنه لا يسبق السعر

----------


## domdom

فقط لي وجهت نظر في مؤشر أخونا أبو الطيب من خلال متابعتي لهذا المؤشر الرائع لا أستطيع أن أجزم أنه يتبع السعر أو السعر يتبعه فكلا هاتين الحالتين التمستهما في هذا المؤشر هذه للأمانة فهذا المؤشر محتمل أن يعطيك الهدف الذي سيتوقف عنده السعر لأشهر ولكن لاحظت أن  في الحركات اليومية السريعة فإنه يتبع السعر لكن أخونا أو الطيب كان لها بالمرصاد حين وضع له الأسس أو القواعد الاربعه فلا يسعنا إلا أن نشكر هذا الرجل على نظريته القوية التي أمل بها خيرا ويمكن أن نعتبر أن هذا المؤشر يتبع السعر أحيانا و السعر يتبعه أحيانا  فكلاهما يكمل الآخر

----------


## domdom

الله الله عليك يا أستاذ أبو الطيب كنت تتوقع أن يصل السعر إلى 246.24 و بالفعل وصل
452 ربح صافي على الحقيقي 
حقيقة لا أدري كيف أشكرك يا صاحب الاصل الكريم  
سأشتري الان على بركة الله 246.30  
روح الله يجعل أيامك كلها عسل و يبارك بك و يرحم ا الشهيد القائد صدام حسين يا رب العلمين ويجمعنا معه في عليين اللهم آمين . 
ملاحظه : تحققت القاعدة الثالثه عند وصول السعر إلى 249.50 و لم أشتري لأنك حذرتنا من هذه القاعدة و قلت يعني إذا إرتفع السعر اكثر من هيك أنا مو خسران شي لأنني و ضعت الستوب عند نقطة الدخول .

----------


## ABU-NOOR

> *أخي أبو النور لا نشتري أو نبيع أبدا إعتمادا على الخط الاحمر فقط إلا في حالات نادة ستكون في آخر قاعده و هي القاعد الرابعه*

 مبارك اخي domdom 
لكن لي تعليق على نقطة دخولك شراء من الخط الاحمر وهي كما ذكر اخونا ابو الطيب لايعتمد عليها الا في حالات نادرة تابعة للقاعدة الرابعة  كما  هو مذكور في الاقتباس من كلامه 
لذلك لايكون دخول شراء من الخط الاحمر  ولهذا حسب فهمي يجب ان نراقب مسار السعر حتى يصل الى خط اصفر او غامق للشراء مع متابعة حركة السعر او انعكاسه
نرجوا الافادة او التصحيح بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## domdom

> مبارك اخي domdom  لكن لي تعليق على نقطة دخولك شراء من الخط الاحمر وهي كما ذكر اخونا ابو الطيب لايعتمد عليها الا في حالات نادرة تابعة للقاعدة الرابعة كما هو مذكور في الاقتباس من كلامه  لذلك لايكون دخول شراء من الخط الاحمر  ولهذا حسب فهمي يجب ان نراقب مسار السعر حتى يصل الى خط اصفر او غامق للشراء مع متابعة حركة السعر او انعكاسه نرجوا الافادة او التصحيح بارك الله فيكم  وجزاكم الله خيرا

  
أخي أبو النور الخط الاحمر متقاطع مع الخط القديم الكحلي 
والله يبارك فيك أخي الحبيب

----------


## ABU-NOOR

اخي الكريم domdom بالرجوع الشارت لشركة north finance لايوجد اي تقاطع للخط الاحمر مع اي خط اخر 
نرجوا الافادة بارك الله فيكم

----------


## fsherman

اخى الكريم أبو نور 
بعد التحية 
فعلا لا يوجد تقاطع 
تقبل تحيتى

----------


## domdom

> اخي الكريم domdom بالرجوع الشارت لشركة north finance لايوجد اي تقاطع للخط الاحمر مع اي خط اخر  نرجوا الافادة بارك الله فيكم

 أخي أبو النور 
والله كان الخط الكحلي موجود لكن بعد منتصف الليل إختفى سأبقي على عقود الشراء و أضع الستوب عند نقطة الدخول ..... أرى أن هناك صعودا . 
لا تقلق أخي الكريم  :Smile:   
أخي أبو النور هذه صوره كنت قد وضعتها أنت قبل عدة أيام أنظر إلى المنطقه المستهدفه كيف تقاطع الخطان الاحمر و الكحلي

----------


## fsherman

اخى الكريم domdom
تحية طيبة وبعد 
بالنسبة لهذه الخطوط فى مؤشر ابو الطيب 
أسميها الخطوط الذكية 
وهى فعلا تتحرك وتغير من اتجاهاتها وميلاها مع التغيرات المؤثرة فى السعر 
فلا تتعجب من أن ترى الخط وبعد يوم أو أقل لا تراه 
فهذا المؤشر أن صح التعبير 
يصلح لليومى فقط ومع الباوند ين فقط مع متابعة مستمرة  وليست لصيقة 
يعنى من وقت لأخر يجب متابعة الوضع 
والخطوط وهكذا..............
تقبل تحيتى

----------


## domdom

شكرا أخي Fesherman على التوضيح جزاك الله خيرا و أحب أتوجه إلى أخي أبو النور و أقول أن ينظر إلى الخط الاحمر كيف قاطع الخط الكحلي الاول و لا ينظر إلى الخط الكحلي الثاني الموجود أسفل الخط الاحمر إنتبه ربما لم تلاحظ هذا الشيء أو إختلطت معك الخطوط يوجد خط كحلي ملتصق بالخط الاحمر هذا هو قصدي حتى كأنه يوازيه 
شكرا أخي Fesherman وفعلا هذا المؤشر يبدو انه فقط لعملة المجنون و الحمد لله أنه فقط للمجنون .

----------


## kareemabdou1

اخى فى الله ابو الطيب الملفات الخاصة بالمؤشر بها مشكلة لا يقرأها برنامجى علما باننىاستخدم اورين تريدر

----------


## راعي الكوبرا

(( اللهم علمنا ما لم نعلم و فهمنا ما لم نفهم انك انت الاعز الاكرم )) 
اخي الكريم في الله ابو الطيب جزاك الله كل خير و اسال الله ان يرزقك على نيتك الطيبة و قلبك الكبير لقد قمت بانزال المؤشر الاول واللذي به خطان الاحمر و الازرق وكله تمام والحمد لله ولكن بالنسبة للمؤشر الثاني واللذي به الخطوط الكثيرة لم يندرج للاسف في برنامج التداول الخاص بشركة نورث فاينانس ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء جزاهم الله كل خير ان يخبرونا بالخطوات لانزال المؤشر الخاص بابو الطيب ولكم جزيل الشكر و وافر التقدير

----------


## fsherman

> (( اللهم علمنا ما لم نعلم و فهمنا ما لم نفهم انك انت الاعز الاكرم )) 
> اخي الكريم في الله ابو الطيب جزاك الله كل خير و اسال الله ان يرزقك على نيتك الطيبة و قلبك الكبير لقد قمت بانزال المؤشر الاول واللذي به خطان الاحمر و الازرق وكله تمام والحمد لله ولكن بالنسبة للمؤشر الثاني واللذي به الخطوط الكثيرة لم يندرج للاسف في برنامج التداول الخاص بشركة نورث فاينانس ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء جزاهم الله كل خير ان يخبرونا بالخطوات لانزال المؤشر الخاص بابو الطيب ولكم جزيل الشكر و وافر التقدير

  أخى الكريم 
لقد ارفق الأخ أبو الطيب (التمبلت والمؤشرات ) الخاصة بمؤشرة فى مشاركة 
سابقة من هذا الموضوع   وعليك بالأتى : 
من سطح المكت .............أيقون برنامج NF (نورث فاينانس)
كليك يمين...................FIND TARGET
ثم 
EXPERTS ............................................ثم ENDOCATOR .......................ثم 
تأخذ مؤشرات ابو الطيب  كوبى                       ثم فى ENDOCATER  .....ولصق 
المؤشرات وليست التمبليت  
ثم بعد ذلك بنفس الطريقة ..........تأخذ التمبلت ............وتأخذه كوبى 
ثم تذهب إلى .................TEMPLET  ........وPAST.....................وبعده تغلق جميع النوافذ 
المفتوحة  
وتعيد فتح البرنامج 
وتذهب إلى أيكونة الTEMPLT وستجدها فى الناحية اليمنى من البرنامج 
ستجد ABO ELTAIB LINE 
تقبل تحيتى

----------


## راعي الكوبرا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته  جزاك الله كل خير اخي fsherman والشكر كل الشكر لله سبحانه و لاخينا ابو الطيب جزاه الله عنا كل خير  للمؤشر الاكثر من روعه والحمد لله قد عملت على القاعده الاولى وبعت المجنون من سعر 234.50 وحققت ولله الحمد اكثر من 150 نقطة ولولا خروجي المبكر من الصفقة لحققت ارباح فلكيه .   ولكن لي رجاء متواضع من الاخوة الكرام ان نناقش الفرص والشارتات بشكل مباشر لنتعلم دخول الصفقات ولتعم الفائدة للجميع والله من وراء القصد .  تقبلوا ودي و تقديري

----------


## راعي الكوبرا

يا جماعة وين الردود ليش الموضوع نايم

----------


## one-one

ربما لم يصلوا الى النتيجة المرجوه

----------


## أسامة سيد

[ المؤشرات والتيمبليت هنا   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...&postcount=210

----------


## mahmoudh7

الصور التي في مشاركة الاخ ابو الطيب ابتداء من المشاركة 169 غير ظاهرة 
ارجو الانتباه للأهمية

----------


## mahmoudh7

ارجوا الاطلاع على الموضوع التالي الى نهايته  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t32696.html

----------


## braveheart

للرفع ربما و لعل يستفيدوا منه الاخوان اللذين انضموا مثلي بعد تاريخ اخر مشاركة هنا 
بس غريب الذي لا افهمه اذا مؤشر قوي و فعال لماذا مات الموضوع و لا هو فتح موضوع او ورشة جديدة  
و لا المؤشر فشل؟؟؟ 
اتمنى اذا كان شخص لسه متبع لوحده المؤشر ان يخبرني اكثر عنه و ما رأيه فيه 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## secondlife

جميل

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

ياشباب هل استراتيجية ابو الطيب مجدية أم لا .
ارجو منكم الرد وألف شكر لكم.

----------


## ظل المُهاجر

والله ليس من منطلق السخريه الا من منطلق حب الاستطلاع أسأل  هل اخونا ابو الطيب وصل المليون؟

----------


## جولاي

اخي ابو الطيب وفقك الله وحقق لك مبتغااك والبسك ثوب الصحة والعافية  
الف شكر لك اخي الكريم على هذا المؤشر جعله الله في ميزان حسنااتك .  
ياليت اذا احد الاخواان اللي فاهمين المؤشر ان يقوم بترتيب قواعد المؤشر بمشاركة واحده مع الشكر .

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الى الذين يبحثون عن سر هذا المؤشر ارفق لكم شارت المجنون مع مؤشر السبورت ومؤشراللفل علنا نصل لشيء

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

سارفق الان المؤشرين وارجو من الاخوة اضافتهما لمؤشر ابو الطيب

----------


## alomdabasha

السلام عليكم 
انا ملاحظ ان الموضوع واخد اكبر من حجمه لان اخونا ابو الطيب معتبر ان هذا سر من الاسرار الحربيه التى لا يجب ان يبوح بها 
سؤالى هو : هل هذا المؤشر صعب جدا على اخوانا المبرمجين فى المنتدى انهم يشرحوة بطريقه نفهمها ؟
المنتدى ماشاء الله فيه خبراء يتنافسون عالميا اعتقد لايصعب عليهم فك هذا اللغز المحير  
اناشد اخونا وضاح والاخ وجدى والاخ عرابى ان يجتهدوا فى شرح هذا المؤشر بطريقه نفهمها اوى اى اخ يتقن البرمجه معذرة لان هذة الاسماء وضعت مؤشرات معقدة ووشرحوها بطريقه سهله   
شكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

ان شاء الله يكون الاخ ابو الطيب وصل لاكثر من المليون وساعد في  دعم المجاهيد في سبيل الله  وجزاه الله خير   الاسبوع القادم نجربه باذن الله

----------


## يا رزّاق أرزقني

شكله وصل له, واللي بعده وصلوا-المليون- ونسيونا احنا اللي في اول الطريق ندور على دولار والا دولارين.  لحظة........لا يكون المؤشر هذا هو السبب في الازمه المالية العالمية الحالية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟كثروا اللي يستخدمونه وطلّعوا ملايين, وباقي العالم فلّس,وانا أوّلهم.

----------


## bu_taif

رأي مبتدأ
اعتقد والعلم عند الله  
بان فكرة المؤشر هي كالتالي:
في حال اختراق اي خط من هذه الخطوط سيذهب السعر الى الخط الذي يليه وان ارتد منه سيعود للخط الذي قبله ودليل ذلك ان المؤشر صمم على اساس المقاومات والدعوم التي تشكلت اخيرا على السعر . 
....لكن لو تمكن احد الاخوان المبرمجين من جعل امكانية تثبيت الخطوط المبينة على الديلي اي نختار المدة الزمنية التي يعرض لنا خطوط الترند والدعم والمقاومة يمكن الاستفادة منها اذا تمت المتاجرة على شارت 4 ساعات او اقل من خلال القنوان والمثلثات التي تتكون على شارت الديلي دون ظهور الترندات الخاصة بالفريم الصغير. اما ظهور ترندات على كل فريم مختلف عن الفريم الأكبر سيكون من الصعب المتاجره من خلالة.

----------


## أمجــــــــــــــاد

القواعد الثلاث كما شرحها اخونا ابوالطيب ......... والرابعة لم تكتمل.    

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته :  كيف أحوال الاخوه و الاخوات إن شاء الله بخير  كيفك اخ محمود (دبي) إن شاء الله تكون بألف صحه و سلامه و أحب اسلم على الاخ عبدلي والله ذكرتني بالعبدلي لما كنت بالكويت كانت أحلى أيام العمر وكمان بدي من الاخ أشرف ما يزعل مني واسلم عليه   يا أحباب صبركم علي شوي سأشرح هذا المؤشر لكن شرحه ليس في ليله و ضحاها سأشرح كيف تميز بين الخط الصحيح و الخط الخاطئ الذي سيتوقف عنده السعر بس حلمكم علي إخواني لهذا المؤشر أربع قواعد بعد الاتكال على الله و الالتزام بهذه القواعد أضمن لك أن تمسك السوق بيد من حديد تهون عليك كثير من الاشياء وتتلافى الكثير من الاخطاء يا إخوان أنا لما كنت أقول إن شرحه يطول كنت أعني ما أقول و أن شرحه سيأتي حين تحين الفرص أقصد حين يحين وقت هذه القواعد الاربعه  سأبدأ الان بشرح القاعده الاولى و حين ييأتي دور القاعده الثانيه سأشرحها إذا أبقانا الله  القاعدة الأولى : حين يصل السعر إلى خط بنفسجي نبيع وحين يصل إلى خط أصفر نشتري و الخط الاحمر إما شراء أو بيع إذا كان الخط البنفسجي أو الاصفر بشكل مائل هذا أفضل أنواع الشراء أو البيع إذا وصل السعر إلى الخط البنفسجي المائل فإننا سنبيع كما فعلنا بالامس و لنا وقفه حين يكون الخطان بشكل أفقي و لكن هناك شرط !!!! لنفترض أننا بعنا نبقى على هذا الحال و ننتظر شمعة اليوم الذي يليه  إذا كانت هذه الشمعه تحت مستوى شمعة اليوم الذي بعنا منه نبقى عل هذا الحال حتى يخترق السعر الخط الاحمر أما إذا لم يخترق الخط الاحمر ننتظر هل السعر توقف عند تقاطع الخط الاحمر بخط أخر في هذه الحال السعر سيرتد . أما إذا كانت شمعة اليوم الثاني متلامسه مع نفس الخط و الشمعه التي بعنا منها كما في الشكل  نخرج من السوق تحت أي شكل من الاشكال حتى لو كنا على يقين أن السعر سيهبط و هذا ينطبق في حالت الشراء لذلك كنت قد خرجت من السوق بربح 16 نقطه مع أنني أرجه الهبوط   أرجو أن تفهموا ما قلت و سأكون معكم إلى أن يحين وقت القاعده الثانيه إن شاء الله

  

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أعتذر أشد الاعتذار عن سبب تأخري أيها الاحبه أرجوكم أعذروني و قدروا ظرفي الله يخليكم  القاعده الثانيه :  إذا و صل السعر إلى خط شهري أو أسبوعي قديم ذي اللون الكحلي نبيع أو نشتري كما في الشكل التالي ربما يتجاوز السعر أحد الخطان بقليل  تنبيه : إخواني أرجوكم ثم أرجوكم لا تشتروا أو تبيعوا إلا على الديمو لانني لا أريد أن أحمل نفسي مسؤوليه خساره أي أحد منكم فهذا المؤشر كي تفهمه يجب عليك دراسته لفتره لا تقل عن 6 أشهر  يعني يا إخوان مو بيوم وليله نستطيع أن نعتمد عليه و لكن إن شاء الله حين تفهمه بشكل صحيح ستصل إلى  إلى مرحله تميز فيها الخط الصحيح عن الخاطئ و أين سيتوقف السعر و أين سيكون الهدف  إن شاء الله سأكون معكم  أخي العبدلي طريقتك صحيحه 100% باركك الله .  أخي سمير شرفني ردك الكريم و إن شاء الله أكون عند حسن ظنك أنت و الاخوه بارك الله فيكم جميعا .

     

> تحقق شرط من شروط القاعدة الاولى

  

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله   فقط للتنويه الخط الاحمر العلوي سنتعامل معه على أنه شرط من شروط القاعده الاولى و سنخرج من السوق عند وصول السعر إليه أو الاقتراب منه   كلامي واضح إن هبط السعرللخط الاحمرالسفلي دون أي تقاطع مع خط آخر معنى هذا  أن السعر سيتجه إلى خط أصفر عندها سنشتري أو سنشتري عند تقاطع الخط الاحمر السفلي مع الخط القديم الكحلي أما إذا إرتد السعر من فراغ دون أي خط موجود عندها سنبدأ بشرح القاعده الثالثه إن شاء الله  الله يوفقكم .

  

> القاعدة الثالثة  حين يرتد السعر من منطقة فراغ أي لا يوجد أي خط   ننتظر كسر الخط الأول أيا كان لونه أحمر , بنفسجي ,أصفر ,كحلي و نقوم بالشراء كما في الشكل   الخط الأول كان لونه أحمر هنا     أخي دمدم أنت لم تخالف شروطي و عملت على القاعده الثالثه   إخواني لا أنصح بالعمل على هذه القاعده إلا للمحترفين الواثقين أن السعر سيرتفع و أنصح بالخروج من السوق   أخي الكريم أختي الكريمه إياكم ثم إياكم الندم في حال رأيتم السعر يرتفع كما حدث اليوم و تقولوا ياريتنا شرينا  نصيحه إكتفوا بالخروج من السوق دون أي ربح لأن هذه العمله من أخطر العمل و فرصها أكثر منها مافي و الخير قادم إن شاء الله  إخواني ربما يستصعب بعضكم ما أشرح !!! هذا هو حال بورصة العملات لذلك لا أمانع في إضافة بعض المؤشرات إذا أردتم  ريثما تتعودون على هذا التحليل فمن أراد أن يضع مؤشرات إضافيه فلا بأس في ذلك و لا تنسوا القاعده الاولى فهي التي ستحميكم من أي خسائر إن شاء الله   أخي محمد الوزير عليك بقراءة جميع القواعد حتى تستوعب ما أقول أخي أبو النور لا نشتري أو نبيع أبدا إعتمادا على الخط الاحمر فقط إلا في حالات نادة ستكون في آخر قاعده و هي القاعد الرابعه   و بارك الله بكم

 تابع  إخواني لا أنصح بالعمل على هذه القاعده إلا للمحترفين الواثقين أن السعر سيرتفع و أنصح بالخروج من السوق أخي الكريم أختي الكريمه إياكم ثم إياكم الندم في حال رأيتم السعر يرتفع كما حدث اليوم و تقولوا ياريتنا شرينا نصيحه إكتفوا بالخروج من السوق دون أي ربح لأن هذه العمله من أخطر العمل و فرصها أكثر منها مافي و الخير قادم إن شاء اللهإخواني ربما يستصعب بعضكم ما أشرح !!! هذا هو حال بورصة العملات لذلك لا أمانع في إضافة بعض المؤشرات إذا أردتم ريثما تتعودون على هذا التحليل فمن أراد أن يضع مؤشرات إضافيه فلا بأس في ذلك و لا تنسوا القاعده الاولى فهي التي ستحميكم من أي خسائر إن شاء الله أخي محمد الوزير عليك بقراءة جميع القواعد حتى تستوعب ما أقولأخي أبو النور لا نشتري أو نبيع أبدا إعتمادا على الخط الاحمر فقط إلا في حالات نادة ستكون في آخر قاعده و هي القاعد الرابعهتابعلنفترض أن السعر و صل إلى الخط الشهري و أننا أردنا الشراء و شترينا بالفعل 
ولكن السعر عند الساعه ال 12 بعد منتصف الليل لامست الشمعه الجديده نفس الذي لامسته الشمعه التي إشترينا منها فخرجنا من السوق بربح زهيد أو بدون ربح حسب القاعده الاولى مو أحسن ما نعاند السوق و نمشي عكسه و نخسر كل يلي كسبنا أو نخسر كل رصيدنا ملاحظه هامه جدا جدا جدا : http://www.northfinance.com/ هذا الميتا هو أصدق ميتاتريدر ولا أعملعلى الميتاتريدر السويسري الذي عندهم حسابي بل أسخدم northfinance لانها حاصله على جائزه عالميه في الشارتات( وليس في المصداقيه ) هكذا أخبرني أحدهم لا أدري صحت كلامه و لكن بالفعل لا حظت هذا لان لو حذفت شمعة يوم السبت –الاحد( أي عطلتنا) ستكون كارثه و ستختلف معها الخطوط و سيصبح الدعم مقاومه و العكس صحيح يعني شوربه

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

بارك الله بكم على المتابعة والمشاركة

----------


## Mohd F

جارى التجربه وشكرا للجميع

----------


## ظل المُهاجر

> شكله وصل له, واللي بعده وصلوا-المليون- ونسيونا احنا اللي في اول الطريق ندور على دولار والا دولارين. لحظة........لا يكون المؤشر هذا هو السبب في الازمه المالية العالمية الحالية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟كثروا اللي يستخدمونه وطلّعوا ملايين, وباقي العالم فلّس,وانا أوّلهم.

 هذي تسمى خيانة مبادئ، وترك الاطفال الصغار يصرخون جوعاً  ظني في ابو الطيب ما يعملها

----------


## the target

الشكر الجزيل للاخ ابو الطيب على طرحه هذا المؤشر و ارجو منه او من احد الاخوه اللي فهموا الطريقه شرح القاعدة الثانيه والثالثة لانني حاولت افهمها ما قدرت لان الصور في مشاركة الاخ ابو الطيب للقاعده الثانية والثالثة لا تعمل

----------


## simba2000

بارك الله لك أخونا أبو الطيب والأخت رانيا وكل الأخوه الذين شاركوا مشاركه إيجابيه 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتكم 
شكرا

----------


## sakana

للرفع

----------


## Alsager00

:016:  :Noco:  :016:

----------


## osamajamal

الاعتماد على المؤشرات بشكل آلي لفتح صفقات هو أقصر الطرق للإفلاس والمارجن كول 
يجب ان تكون الرؤيا للسوق بانورامية وتعتمد التحليل الكلاسيكي ، فهم الاتجاه العام للعملة ، ثم الاستعانة بالمؤشرات لتأكيد الصورة وليس لخاق الصورة . 
تحياتي

----------


## fawwazaljarrah

> سارفق الان المؤشرين وارجو من الاخوة اضافتهما لمؤشر ابو الطيب

 اخي هل المؤشر الاخر support and resistance  يعيد رسم نفسه ام انه ثابت؟ مع الشكر

----------

